# Comparative Grow: from Dutch Passion at The Vault



## George Seeds (Dec 9, 2019)

The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store is back for another comparative grow this time in partnership with Dutch Passion, we know it’s been a while since we done a comparative so Dutch Passion have very kindly offered to do a 2 in 1 and will have BOTH fems and autos available for you in this comparative grow!

Thanks Dutch Passion, you rock!

How to enter the Comparative Grow

Make sure to specify your forum name, your username, and your preference Fems or Autos in the Comments section at the end of the checkout, for example: “George – The Vault, GrassCity, Fems”. Failure to provide the correct information may mean you miss out so make sure you do this properly.

Visit this page to read the rules and enter - https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/comparative-grow-from-dutch-passion-at-the-vault

Thanks everybody, I look forward to seeing your diaries on this thread!


----------



## Nizza (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks so much vault! All signed up!


----------



## mmjmon (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks to The Vault and Dutch Passion. @DirtyDogs446 @steff44 @thewanderer718


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 9, 2019)

Thank you vault. Question, in the rules it states you must have a completed grow journal/diary in order to be considered.

I don't have any journals.However I have run a few tester grows with frequent updates and pictures of various breeders and chuckers alike,here on the forum. Does thus qualify? 
Thank you,
Cob_nUt.


----------



## GorillaSeedBank (Dec 9, 2019)

COMMENT


----------



## It's not oregano (Dec 10, 2019)

I missed out on the last one due to being mid grow and having holidays. I'm not missing out on this one! Not sure how I will fit more plants in but I will give it a damn good go!
p.s my old account details on the Vault site were not recognized, I had to create a new account. Just thought I would mention it in case I am not the only one this has happened to.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm in cant wait


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 10, 2019)

mmjmon said:


> Thanks to The Vault and Dutch Passion. @DirtyDogs446 @steff44 @thewanderer718


Thanks buddy I would not of knew about this anyone know the strains


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 10, 2019)

Nmi seen it what is the9.99 it says u have to pay for on checkout do u really have to pay that? I just want to make sure


----------



## It's not oregano (Dec 10, 2019)

@DirtyDogs446 click on the link where it says ‘read the rules and enter’ on the very first post in this thread. It will take you to the vault website direct to the comparative. That tells you exactly what to do - pretty much pick your tshirt size and go to checkout then add your details in the comments then choose cash, but price of t shirt is zero.. You don’t need to pay a penny unless you decide to buy some more seeds.


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you vault. Question, in the rules it states you must have a completed grow journal/diary in order to be considered.
> 
> I don't have any journals.However I have run a few tester grows with frequent updates and pictures of various breeders and chuckers alike,here on the forum. Does thus qualify?
> Thank you,
> Cob_nUt.


Hi Buddy, go ahead and send your details and we will see from there but preference may be given to those with grow diaries already done


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 10, 2019)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> COMMENT


really?


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 10, 2019)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Nmi seen it what is the9.99 it says u have to pay for on checkout do u really have to pay that? I just want to make sure


Go to the blog post, linked in the original post and read the rules buddy


----------



## JonathanT (Dec 10, 2019)

sweet I'm in


----------



## steff44 (Dec 10, 2019)

Wow another one.I'm in.I sent an e-mail George as I made a mistake by not selecting autos and I can't remember my log in details so used the Guest section which has my name as steff36 ..Sorry for the bother.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 10, 2019)

Wow I already got my email back saying seeds are on the way! Thanks guys looking forward to seeing everyones grow! I will germ as soon as possible.


----------



## It's not oregano (Dec 10, 2019)

Whoop, got an email to say I’m in. If it’s anything like previous orders and comparatives I’ll have them in my hands tomorrow!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 10, 2019)

I don't have a journal either but I have done three of these comparative grows threw jack vault


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2019)

George Seeds said:


> Hi Buddy, go ahead and send your details and we will see from there but preference may be given to those with grow diaries already done


Cool,thanks.

I did the order wrong anyway.reapplied today.We'll see how it shakes out.


----------



## mmjmon (Dec 10, 2019)

What's everyone getting? Fem or Auto?
I asked for the Photo Dutch Passion Passion Fruit.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 10, 2019)

Fem for sure


----------



## It's not oregano (Dec 10, 2019)

mmjmon said:


> What's everyone getting? Fem or Auto?
> I asked for the Photo Dutch Passion Passion Fruit.


I liked the look of the Passion Fruit but went for the Auto, mainly because I grow in a freezing cold garage, so I do autos on 24/0 to help keep the temps up.


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 11, 2019)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> I don't have a journal either but I have done three of these comparative grows threw jack vault


Those will count buddy, so all good


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ty George I was not sure if I was suppose to take off the stealth shipping so it's free or what so I did two orders. I hope this did not confuse you. How long did it take for people to get accepted? I did my entry yesterday morning


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 11, 2019)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Ty George I was not sure if I was suppose to take off the stealth shipping so it's free or what so I did two orders. I hope this did not confuse you. How long did it take for people to get accepted? I did my entry yesterday morning


hi buddy,

we are working through them all now and will reply by email soon, a day or 2 at the most


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 11, 2019)

George Seeds said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> we are working through them all now and will reply by email soon, a day or 2 at the most


That's awesome. There should be more places like the vault. You all go above and beyond all the time to being the newest and latest seeds on the market. Great job vault team.


----------



## steff44 (Dec 11, 2019)

steff44 said:


> Wow another one.I'm in.I sent an e-mail George as I made a mistake by not selecting autos and I can't remember my log in details so used the Guest section which has my name as steff36 ..Sorry for the bother.


Did you get my e-mail George with my Vault rollitup username?I seem to always make an arse of ordering in the comparison grows.Not tech savvy mate!


----------



## JonathanT (Dec 12, 2019)

Blue Dreamatic finishing up just in time to start. Got my email! Looking forward to the comparative!


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 12, 2019)

steff44 said:


> Did you get my e-mail George with my Vault rollitup username?I seem to always make an arse of ordering in the comparison grows.Not tech savvy mate!


Cameron is working through the list, as you can imagine there is a lot to get through plus things are still hectic after Black Friday and preparing for Christmas / New Year, he will get to you soon though, just allow a few days please


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hey George I'm in the states I was trying to take advantage of the free shipping to place my seed order along with the comparative grow but your system keeps kicking my credit card back called my bank and they said it's not on them it's on your end please help


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 12, 2019)

thewanderer718 said:


> Hey George I'm in the states I was trying to take advantage of the free shipping to place my seed order along with the comparative grow but your system keeps kicking my credit card back called my bank and they said it's not on them it's on your end please help


Hi Buddy,

you need to make sure it is enabled for 3dsecure and allows international transactions, then place the order again and it should allow you to pay, if you still have issues then drop us an email to [email protected] or give us a call on +44 (0) 7949 276 118


----------



## steff44 (Dec 12, 2019)

George Seeds said:


> Cameron is working through the list, as you can imagine there is a lot to get through plus things are still hectic after Black Friday and preparing for Christmas / New Year, he will get to you soon though, just allow a few days please


No probs I've just to redo it again.


----------



## Innob (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm gunna give it a shot, good luck everybody.


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 13, 2019)

So, whilst we wait for people to get their entries in and the seeds sent out etc, I am wondering what everyone's thoughts are on the 2 strains and Dutch Passion themselves?

Did you go for Autos or Fems, why?

I am looking to know what is exciting you about these strains pre-grow and what all the expectations are?


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 13, 2019)

For me I went for the fems. I am excited honestly for the flavor of it afterwards. Also every strain grows different and for me it's like art. You grow it to how you want it to look. It truly is relaxing and exciting for me.


----------



## It's not oregano (Dec 13, 2019)

Got my seeds today!!! To say the Vault are running 2 comparatives as well as their normal pre Christmas orders, and factoring in how busy the post service must be, i think that is incredible service. Well done to @George Seeds and Cameron and thank you!

In reply to the question from George - as i have mentioned earlier, being able to run autos 24/0 helps me keep temps up, but the autos being a mix of 2 really well known strains got my interest as well. The plants from the last Dutch Passion comparative were easy to grow, yielded well and had the desired effect, so I am hoping to get the same results this time.


----------



## Innob (Dec 13, 2019)

I personally love dutch passion, I have grown a few of the strains they offer and still have a couple stashed away that I want to try in the future.
I went with fems so if I like the strain I can keep it around via cuttings.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 13, 2019)

I think autos are cool and all but I'll choose photoperiod plants any day.. Autos have their place for me outdoors


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 14, 2019)

I have not even received the accepted yet


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hopefully I get in this I liked when we all did comparisons it's awesome to watch the different techniques ppl use


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 16, 2019)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> I have not even received the accepted yet


just working through it all buddy, we will reply as soon as we can


----------



## steff44 (Dec 16, 2019)

Order accepted.Cheers George.Looking forward to trying them.I chose autos so I can run them in a small growtent.Thanks again.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 16, 2019)

Very good steff44 waiting for mine I'm excited to get back into this with you all


----------



## bertaluchi (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks! Got my confirmation. Very excited to get at it again. This has become a great group within the rollitup community.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 16, 2019)

I know it has everybody has so much skill and it's great to see it put to the test with all these different strains


----------



## It's not oregano (Dec 16, 2019)

Dropped a seed directly into soil on Friday night and it broke surface on Sunday night. It looks like I am the first to get going - running an Auto Cinderella Jack. Seed looked small but obviously worked.
No pics yet as it has been hectic here, I became a first time Grandad on Sunday, 5 weeks early. Daughter had to have an emergency caesarean. Both are well, but we are spending a lot of time up at the hospital at the moment.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 17, 2019)

It's not oregano said:


> Dropped a seed directly into soil on Friday night and it broke surface on Sunday night. It looks like I am the first to get going - running an Auto Cinderella Jack. Seed looked small but obviously worked.
> No pics yet as it has been hectic here, I became a first time Grandad on Sunday, 5 weeks early. Daughter had to have an emergency caesarean. Both are well, but we are spending a lot of time up at the hospital at the moment.


Congrats and good luck man


----------



## steff44 (Dec 17, 2019)

It's not oregano said:


> Dropped a seed directly into soil on Friday night and it broke surface on Sunday night. It looks like I am the first to get going - running an Auto Cinderella Jack. Seed looked small but obviously worked.
> No pics yet as it has been hectic here, I became a first time Grandad on Sunday, 5 weeks early. Daughter had to have an emergency caesarean. Both are well, but we are spending a lot of time up at the hospital at the moment.


Congratulations mate.


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 17, 2019)

It's not oregano said:


> Dropped a seed directly into soil on Friday night and it broke surface on Sunday night. It looks like I am the first to get going - running an Auto Cinderella Jack. Seed looked small but obviously worked.
> No pics yet as it has been hectic here, I became a first time Grandad on Sunday, 5 weeks early. Daughter had to have an emergency caesarean. Both are well, but we are spending a lot of time up at the hospital at the moment.


congrats buddy, look forward to seeing some pics when you get time


----------



## It's not oregano (Dec 18, 2019)

Here you are @George Seeds - pic was taken at roughly a day above surface. She is sharing a grow space with 2 seeds I got free with my last order from you that are roughly a week and a half older ( a Seedsman Auto Blue and a Barneys Malana Bomb auto)
I will try and work out what pots I can use to get all 3 in there when the time comes lol.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 18, 2019)

It's not oregano said:


> Here you are @George Seeds - pic was taken at roughly a day above surface. She is sharing a grow space with 2 seeds I got free with my last order from you that are roughly a week and a half older ( a Seedsman Auto Blue and a Barneys Malana Bomb auto)
> I will try and work out what pots I can use to get all 3 in there when the time comes lol.
> View attachment 4438930View attachment 4438931


Looking good man still waiting on an acceptance but hopefully I'll be in your shoes in no time. Seems like they are pretty vigorous


----------



## f series (Dec 18, 2019)

Will there be a new thread all organised with rules, directions, and whatnot; or will this be the thread to watch


----------



## It's not oregano (Dec 19, 2019)

f series said:


> Will there be a new thread all organised with rules, directions, and whatnot; or will this be the thread to watch


We normally post in the original thread to keep things in one place, so this is the one to watch. 
To be fair, there are very few rules. All @George Seeds normally asks is that if you are lucky enough to enter then post pics in the thread so other people can see how you progress. Not a bad trade off for a packet of free seeds and a t shirt!
That way we can all see techniques we might not normally use, or can spot possible problems in someone else's grow that they might not have noticed. Basically be supportive of each other and we all end up winning.


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 19, 2019)

It's not oregano said:


> We normally post in the original thread to keep things in one place, so this is the one to watch.
> To be fair, there are very few rules. All @George Seeds normally asks is that if you are lucky enough to enter then post pics in the thread so other people can see how you progress. Not a bad trade off for a packet of free seeds and a t shirt!
> That way we can all see techniques we might not normally use, or can spot possible problems in someone else's grow that they might not have noticed. Basically be supportive of each other and we all end up winning.


Spot on buddy!

It also allows the breeder, Dutch Passion, see what a cross selection of growers think about their strains, how they perform under different set ups and so on.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 19, 2019)

Are u still accepting people george?


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 19, 2019)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Are u still accepting people george?


yes, also share this out guys so we can get all spots filled up quickly so the grows are more or less running at similar times


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 19, 2019)

Did I not do mine correctly? Just making sure all my stuff is correct in there.


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 19, 2019)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Did I not do mine correctly? Just making sure all my stuff is correct in there.


it will be with the support team buddy, you can drop them an email with your details to [email protected]


----------



## Catpotwoman (Dec 19, 2019)

Can't wait to finish my first grow journal so I'll be eligible for these in the future.


----------



## mmjmon (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm surprised you still have seeds to give away...


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 20, 2019)

So I got a question community. I just got two t5 hoods. They hold 4 lights a piece I believe can anyone tell me what bulbs would be best for veg and flowering or how many of each type of bulb would be best maybe with a link to the bulbs. I have never used these and i want to make sure its correct thank you.


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 20, 2019)

hi all, we still have some spots to fill so get your entries in, we may relax the entry requirements a bit to fill the final spots


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 20, 2019)

Does this mean I was accepted. I contacted them and that is what Cameron said but I never got an acceptance


----------



## Catpotwoman (Dec 20, 2019)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Does this mean I was accepted. I contacted them and that is what Cameron said but I never got an acceptance


I'm not the authority but that sure looks like an acceptance to me.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 20, 2019)

Catpotwoman said:


> I'm not the authority but that sure looks like an acceptance to me.


Lol I sure do hope so I love comparisons with these people. Its something I look forward to every day seeing the new pictures and the things people do we have formed a great community on here with these grows


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 21, 2019)

Recieved the stuff last night everything is ready to rock update once they pop folks. I will be starting in paper towelthen rapid rooters


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thank you to everyone that helped make this happen


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 21, 2019)

So I am guessing that these are best for vag figurine their 6400 k what ones would be good for flowering and UV and how many of each do I put in one of those hugs There is five spots


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 21, 2019)

Veg not vag lilolololol


----------



## It's not oregano (Dec 22, 2019)

A week old and still doing her thing underground getting roots established rather than banging leaves out left right and centre. She looks healthy enough and hopefully she will start to do something more noticeable above ground in the next few days. Hygrometer is lower than normal as I had the cabinet open for some time when I took the pic.



I had to transplant the other 2 plants I was growing already, so rather than trying to get all 3 pots in the same small space, I decided to put her in a very small seedling / grow cupboard I have used in the past to get seedlings going while my cabinet is being used for drying. No pics of her in there, but I will add details about it and some pics when I get chance. She will be under household led bulbs and perhaps a CFL or 2 if I need to raise temps (I can't even get a tube heater in there!!)


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 23, 2019)

So they have popped looking very good transferring to dirt today


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 23, 2019)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Does this mean I was accepted. I contacted them and that is what Cameron said but I never got an acceptance


yeah thats your acceptance buddy, all good


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 23, 2019)

George Seeds said:


> yeah thats your acceptance buddy, all good


Got the seeds and shirt and they have popped thank you George


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 24, 2019)

Just put in dirt last night in cups made a make shift box with a maiicy 200 actual watt led on top of box with little 4 inch van for ventilation. Light is about 24 inches away will post picture around 630 pm tonight when I get home.


----------



## Catpotwoman (Dec 24, 2019)

George Seeds said:


> hi all, we still have some spots to fill so get your entries in, we may relax the entry requirements a bit to fill the final spots


Just curious, did the final spots get filled?


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 24, 2019)

Catpotwoman said:


> Just curious, did the final spots get filled?


still more to go


----------



## Catpotwoman (Dec 24, 2019)

George Seeds said:


> still more to go


I don't meet the criteria yet but I have extra room in my first auto grow. The Cinderella Jack would be right along with the other grow journal plants.

If you decide to expand the criteria to include new people motivated to grow and document, I'd be in.


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 24, 2019)

Catpotwoman said:


> I don't meet the criteria yet but I have extra room in my first auto grow. The Cinderella Jack would be right along with the other grow journal plants.
> 
> If you decide to expand the criteria to include new people motivated to grow and document, I'd be in.


criteria has been loosened buddy so go ahead and apply


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 24, 2019)

I will get better pictures of the girls soon but this is the make shift seedling box I'll use for about a week before the go into the grow box.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 24, 2019)

Make shift box for seedlings for a week after that big grow box. This is the girls will get better picture later


----------



## Nizza (Dec 25, 2019)

Busy at the moment but HELL YEAH you guys rock!
Got my 5x seeds... wasn't too sure how long it would take. I am out of room for 2-3 weeks so it will have to wait unless i fashion up a plan on how to cram these in somewhere

The shirt is an XXL . Everyone who tries to give me free tee shirts are always out of XXL's haha thanks!!!!

I'll see you all very shortly! If this thing kicks off too quick, I'll figure out a way to start my beans off to be to pace with everyone for the comparative





I didn't see the est. time at first they say 8 weeks on the website. It is a large looking growing plant so maybe I won't pop all 5 , probably 2-3 since they're fem's and "XXL" I grow under LEDS so I need to be able to manage it.
It's neat they made a cool time lapse video!


----------



## Nizza (Dec 26, 2019)

I couldn't help myself.. I put one out of five of the passion fruits into a cup with my girlfriend last night. She is going to be on board on this one for her first grow ever, with my help. We have very different hobbies / interests and horticulture may be our middle ground.

I'll figure out a way to cram it in somewhere for now

So this grow we will see what a little extra love will do


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 26, 2019)

All looking very well they have been above ground about 4 days now or so been watering with ph balanced water going to start the ff kangoroots in a couple days


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 26, 2019)

Did nobody else get anything yet? I dont see any updates or posts. Let's get this going community


----------



## mmjmon (Dec 26, 2019)

Just got the Passion Fruit seeds. Dropped one in water. I'll drop another in about a couple weeks to a month to stagger them a little. 



DirtyDogs446 said:


> Did nobody else get anything yet? I dont see any updates or posts. Let's get this going community


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 27, 2019)

I have been watering I tiny bit everyday I have alot of air flow going threw there so the dry out quickly. This monday they will probably go into big box with 6 54w t5s 6800k lights 4ft


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 28, 2019)

I believe I had the lights up a bit to high so I lowered to about 16 to 18 inches they stretched a little more then I would of liked will put up pictures later


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 28, 2019)

I cant wait for people to start posting these grows


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 30, 2019)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> I cant wait for people to start posting these grows


yep hopefully start to see the first ones soon


----------



## Catpotwoman (Dec 30, 2019)

I put in an application last week after requirements loosened but it looks like I missed business opening days and won't make the deadline. Following this thread to see what everyone does with the Cinderella Jack.


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 30, 2019)

Catpotwoman said:


> I put in an application last week after requirements loosened but it looks like I missed business opening days and won't make the deadline. Following this thread to see what everyone does with the Cinderella Jack.


we are still accepting people into this, so please do spread the word, we have seeds still available and the more active posters we can get the better

Allow our team some time to reply to you though as most of the staff are off for the holidays and the ones that are here and working on customers orders first and foremost....back to normal next week though


----------



## Hust17 (Dec 30, 2019)

I didn’t realize this was still going on, I signed up!!


----------



## Catpotwoman (Dec 30, 2019)

George Seeds said:


> we are still accepting people into this, so please do spread the word, we have seeds still available and the more active posters we can get the better
> 
> Allow our team some time to reply to you though as most of the staff are off for the holidays and the ones that are here and working on customers orders first and foremost....back to normal next week though


Oh, sorry. I thought I missed it given the earlier time frame and it's totally on me for applying later. It's great that everyone has time off. 

No rush for me, certainly.


----------



## JimmiP (Dec 30, 2019)

I just finished filling out the order form and was wondering if I applied in time? I have a little space left in my newly expanded grow room and would love to give thes a try in my first "legal" grow here in Illinois. Thanks either way for all the great promos you guys do!


----------



## JimmiP (Dec 30, 2019)

Oops just read the post two above my last one. Cool,,, should have read that before asking lol. I am looking forward to the acceptance email and getting them started. Thanks again for all you guys do for all of us!


----------



## Nizza (Dec 30, 2019)

One passion fruit my girlfriend planted, that has just broken ground. LETS GOOOO!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 30, 2019)

Looking good so far about 9 to 10 days above dirt


----------



## bertaluchi (Dec 30, 2019)

George Seeds said:


> So, whilst we wait for people to get their entries in and the seeds sent out etc, I am wondering what everyone's thoughts are on the 2 strains and Dutch Passion themselves?
> 
> Did you go for Autos or Fems, why?
> 
> I am looking to know what is exciting you about these strains pre-grow and what all the expectations are?


so I got my package today! Very excited about this grow. I chose the passion fruit because I really love fruity buds. Been on a cookie kick growing all sorts of cookie crosses but I wanted to grow something with more of a fruity flavor and just in time the Vault comes through with this comparative. I will be running these under a Mars hydro TSW 2000 in 2 gal grow bags with promix and mad farmer nutes. Going to pop the seeds in 2 days. Just need to finish harvesting my Black Jesus OG


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 31, 2019)

It is day 10 to be exact today. Today gave them first dose of kangaroots. That is the only nutes I have given them. The are in fox farms ocean forest dirt. I put .5 teaspoon in a gallon jug.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 31, 2019)

George Seeds said:


> So, whilst we wait for people to get their entries in and the seeds sent out etc, I am wondering what everyone's thoughts are on the 2 strains and Dutch Passion themselves?
> 
> Did you go for Autos or Fems, why?
> 
> I am looking to know what is exciting you about these strains pre-grow and what all the expectations are?


I went for fems. Autos won't fit into my current lighting schedules. I veg under 14/10 and flower under 10/14. Probably Should've tried the autos just to see how they'd shake out under either.
Space simply will not allow it at the moment.

I'm excited to try Dutch Passion's gear as well as the progeny of the two crosses that made passion fruit.
Potentcy,fruit taste and terps & yield is what caught my eye. 

I got my order in. Thank you @ The Vault and @George Seeds for doing the comparative grow promo.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 2, 2020)

Update day 12 going smoothly I wish they would grow a little faster they look healthy but for some reason I feel like they have kinda stalled sense my last pictures a tiny bit. Maybe once I transplant this weekend it will spark new growth.


----------



## Archimage (Jan 2, 2020)

Thx, I signed up for fems. Finished GJ Here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/hair-of-the-cat-all-welcome-to-post-in-the-gj.969146/


----------



## It's not oregano (Jan 3, 2020)

Day 17 pics taken just after transplanting, so she looks a bit droopy and bent about. She was about 10 days old before she started to show any real growth above ground from my last pics. She kept at 1 true set of leaves forever!!
I am using a seedling starter cabinet I made last year, never grown a plant full term in it, so a new micro grow adventure for me. I don't think anyone else grows in small cabinets with household led bulbs, so it will be something different for you to look at.
Cabinet specs:
18” wide x 14” deep x 22” high
Pot is 12”x10”x6” - approx 10L of soil - using some clover soil and perlite I had left over from my last grow.
12” from soil to lights, so she is going to get some serious LST to keep her low.
6x10w 6500k household led bulbs with globes pulled off & 1x28w cfl (mainly to help keep temps up in a cold garage, currently at 23-24C). I will probably swap the cfl for a couple more leds when she gets as bit older, and replace the 6500k's with 2700k's. I've used household bulbs in the past and they can literally touch the plants, so I am not concerned about burning leaves.
Lights on 24/0
Home made carbon filter I used to have on my main cabinet. Basically a wooden frame with mesh and a sheet of carbon cooker hood filter front and back, filled with carbon pellets. Hole at back goes direct to external extraction fan. Setup worked with 2 plants for years, so I have no worries about any smell. I replace the pellets every few grows.
Holes at front of cabinet are air intake. I have a false floor with the actual intake at the rear and then I created a light baffle which also allows the airflow to come in from the front rather than in and out at the rear.


----------



## JonathanT (Jan 3, 2020)

Blue Dreamatic from previous comparative just harvested before Christmas. 176 gs grown under 165 watts.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 3, 2020)

Day 13 looking very good have to transplant in next day or two roots have hit the bottom of cup and starting to get root bound. When I transplant I will put deeper in soil due to a little stretching off the start. My new grow tent comes in today 4×4×60. I will be scrogging for the first time this round. I am going to top at third node but let grow out to about 6 nodes before topping. I will cut off bottom branches then top the 4 remaining branches. Does anyone have any advice on when to top these branches how many nodes should the branches have?


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 3, 2020)

Dropped 3 seeds in some rock wool cubes last night. Here We Go!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 4, 2020)

Day 14 these need to be transplanted asap so they can explode these cups are holding them back putting up tent and new system today will post pictures


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jan 4, 2020)

Just received my package, will get them started in about a week. I will update with grow medium and setup soon.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 4, 2020)

Will be switching to agrobrite 4ft 6tube 54w ho t5s 6700k two separate fixtures for a total of 12 tubes tomorrow for the remainder of veg


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 5, 2020)

Transplanted today putupnew tent got cooling coming in from window. Got 6inch infinity intake fan with carbon filter. 4×4×6 1/2 foot.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 6, 2020)

Bought this today online any insight on these would be great.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 6, 2020)

Passion Fruit starting of her New Year.2 Beans cracked and popped a tap 16 hours after being wet.
1 has fully popped the peat pellet,the other is about too. Windowsill germination light for the win!


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 6, 2020)

Mine has popped but has stalled for about a week now. I'm expecting it to grow any time now.


----------



## It's not oregano (Jan 6, 2020)

@mmjmon you are growing the photos aren't you. It might be the same thing I had with my auto - it took roughly 10 days before I got a second true set of leaves, slowest starting plant I have ever had, but once she took off she was fine.
I posted pics of when I put mine in a larger pot last friday, looked underneath when watering yesterday and already her roots are well out of the bottom drain holes. Really rapid root growth which hopefully means a good strong plant and a decent harvest down the line.


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey,
Yes, I'm growing the Passion Fruit photos. Thanks for your encouraging reply. I have had seedlings stall a few times before as well. I've had one die on me before, but others, that stalled, did eventually take off. 



It's not oregano said:


> @mmjmon you are growing the photos aren't you. It might be the same thing I had with my auto - it took roughly 10 days before I got a second true set of leaves, slowest starting plant I have ever had, but once she took off she was fine.
> I posted pics of when I put mine in a larger pot last friday, looked underneath when watering yesterday and already her roots are well out of the bottom drain holes. Really rapid root growth which hopefully means a good strong plant and a decent harvest down the line.


----------



## Catpotwoman (Jan 7, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> I just finished filling out the order form and was wondering if I applied in time? I have a little space left in my newly expanded grow room and would love to give thes a try in my first "legal" grow here in Illinois. Thanks either way for all the great promos you guys do!


Ha. Your situation is so similar that I read your comment twice and wondered how it posted under a different username.


----------



## TurboTokes (Jan 7, 2020)

Darn, looks like I missed out on this comparative, I would have loved to run some of there autos in my new HLG setup here in Canada.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 7, 2020)

Turbotokes I can remember that negative attitude toward everyone you use to have hopefully you have changed


----------



## JonathanT (Jan 7, 2020)

beans came in! can't wait to start!


----------



## It's not oregano (Jan 7, 2020)

@TurboTokes - I would drop @George Seeds a message, you never know, he might have a pack left. Worth a try.


----------



## It's not oregano (Jan 7, 2020)

I made a change to my cabinet yesterday, gained myself another 6 inches (oooer missus). Saw a comment by @diyled that he had a few strips, boards etc with minor damage that anyone local could have for free, as he wanted to clear out his scrap pile before moving premises. 5 minutes drive later and he was wiring me up a HLG qb132 v2 board that had a diode where the phosphor coating had come off, so he couldn't sell it as perfect. I hadn't even thought of a board, so if I hadn't seen that post I would never have gone down this route. I bought the driver off him but it was still dirt cheap.

I put it in the cupboard last night and it fits like a dream and even leaving a 3/4" gap above it for ventilation, I still have miles more head space than using led light bulbs. I set it at 45w to see how the plant reacts, she looked happy enough this morning at 5am, temps were 17C so I might think about putting the driver inside the cabinet to help temps, I will see how it goes during the day.

A massive public thank you to @diyled. I am so lucky to have somebody like that literally on my doorstep.

No real plant pics, more of a before and after with the new board. I rotate the container every day in case the plant looks to be moving position in the container!

Before (taken last week)



After fitting the new board



You can see the diode with the missing coating in the pic - works fine for me without it!


----------



## diyled (Jan 8, 2020)

Thats a much better fit and you should be good with it being dimmable.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 8, 2020)

Well so much for ordering lights online


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 8, 2020)

Day 17. Temp was at 60 so I closed the intake from window to warm it up some all looking good one had two little brown spots on it not sure what it's from other then that looking great


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 8, 2020)

Also added 4 teaspoons of nutes from the ff trio pack


----------



## JimmiP (Jan 8, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Well so much for ordering lights online


Ouch, that really, really stinks. Hopefully it gets replaced quickly.


----------



## Catpotwoman (Jan 8, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> @TurboTokes - I would drop @George Seeds a message, you never know, he might have a pack left. Worth a try.


Yeah, I think they received a lot of traffic around the holidays and may still be reviewing applications. The grow wasn't closed as of year end. Might as well try!


----------



## George Seeds (Jan 9, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> I just finished filling out the order form and was wondering if I applied in time? I have a little space left in my newly expanded grow room and would love to give thes a try in my first "legal" grow here in Illinois. Thanks either way for all the great promos you guys do!


yes still time and some packs left, get your applications in and let your mates know


----------



## George Seeds (Jan 9, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> @TurboTokes - I would drop @George Seeds a message, you never know, he might have a pack left. Worth a try.


yep some left


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 9, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Ouch, that really, really stinks. Hopefully it gets replaced quickly.


The guy was amazing reshipping said they lose one every 6 months but their packing was amazing so dont really understand how both broke he is responding highly reccomend pangeareptile.com


----------



## Nizza (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 10, 2020)

This morning temperatures were at a steady 72. I have lights about 9 in from top of canopy. Almost time to top them. Will update with more pictures later.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 10, 2020)

Day 19 just water today looking good but there are a few brown spots on the one to the left leaves any ideas? It may of been when I transplanted I was using mold killer prior to it should of washed my hands idk. Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## Nizza (Jan 10, 2020)

I personally would wait a week and see what happens
chances are the spots are due to tranplant/ moisture infrequency


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2020)

Passion Fruit (Fem)

2nd bean finally popped. The 1st one was 
fine,came back a few hours later and she was slumped over.Not sure what happend.Thete's no crease where the bend is,also no sign of damping off. I tossed a lil scoop of coco to prop her up and see if she'll str8'n out and resume happyness.Could've simply been one of the pebbles shifted and knocked her over.

The second bean has 3 leaflets and cotys. Whorled Phyllotaxy? I had a male recently culled that had 3 branches per node all thru his life,never grew out of it.


----------



## omgBoNg (Jan 10, 2020)

I'll be trying to join this as well!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 11, 2020)

Thank you for the reply nizza I appreciate it buddy


----------



## It's not oregano (Jan 11, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Day 19 just water today looking good but there are a few brown spots on the one to the left leaves any ideas? It may of been when I transplanted I was using mold killer prior to it should of washed my hands idk. Any ideas would be appreciated


Pretty much as Nizza said, apart from the spots they look healthy enough, so i am also of the give it a week point of view.
One other thing it could be is water burn from the droplets on the leaves, but that would probably happen to all the plants not just one, but something to think about.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 11, 2020)

Well I will keep an eye on it see what happens that was the first time I sprayed them with water it literally happened 2 days after transplanting


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 12, 2020)

Day 21 they were all at 6 nodes cut down to third nodes and cut bottom set of branches off put in 6 teaspoons of big bloom which is fox farms trio pack then 2 teaspoons of grow big along with 2 teaspoons of kangoroots. Excited to see how they respond


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 12, 2020)

Also thank you all for the info the brown yellow spots did stop no new ones


----------



## JimmiP (Jan 13, 2020)

Woohoo! Got my confirmation email this morning! Super stoked and waiting for them to arrive...


----------



## omgBoNg (Jan 13, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Woohoo! Got my confirmation email this morning! Super stoked and waiting for them to arrive...


I hope I get one too!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 14, 2020)

Day 23 recovering quickly lights about 6 1/2 to seven inches away


----------



## omgBoNg (Jan 16, 2020)

Guess I'm in! Will report back!


----------



## mmjmon (Jan 16, 2020)

I dropped another Passion Fruit seed.


----------



## It's not oregano (Jan 17, 2020)

Pics taken on day 30.

Under my new HLG qb132 at 55 watts. Temps were not great in an unheated concrete garage, so I managed to get a 40w tube heater that JUST fits in. Temps are around 19-20C all day now (running lights 24/0). I thought about putting the driver inside the cabinet to help with the heat, but it is virtually at room temp, not warm at all in your hand, so it was a waste of time trying.

Managing to keep her low with several bud sites using LST. If she stretches it won't be too bad as I have a bit more height now compared to using the led bulbs.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 17, 2020)

Day 25 looking really good started giving them two gallons of water split between the three plants


----------



## Catpotwoman (Jan 17, 2020)

Hey, I've been accepted! Looks like I'll be growing some autos with you guys.


----------



## omgBoNg (Jan 17, 2020)

Curious as to any time limits, I would really like this to do this as an outdoors grow. I have a really not so good led, and mostly grow outdoors. But weather does not permit for another month or 2 at least.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 17, 2020)

That's really a question for George but typically we try to do them close together as must as possible seeing it's a comparison grow. But alot of times people have to wait a few weeks or whatever for other crops to finish


----------



## omgBoNg (Jan 17, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> That's really a question for George but typically we try to do them close together as must as possible seeing it's a comparison grow. But alot of times people have to wait a few weeks or whatever for other crops to finish


Well I just got the acceptance a few days ago, some of these dudes are already on day 30 grown. I'm assuming info is info in this case, at least I hope so. I'd much rather provide info from what I'm familiar with than new experiences.


----------



## It's not oregano (Jan 17, 2020)

@omgBoNg I once had seedlings starting when other people were very close to harvest in the same comparative, due to me finishing a previous grow off then going on holiday for 3 weeks.

I don’t think i can remember anyone doing a comparative grow outside before, I would be interested to see it.

I think the main thing is that people post updates, no matter when they get going. That way others can still see how your grow style differs to theirs, what results you get, and everybody gets to see how the plants do. 

It’s not a big ask from George in return for some free seeds, and it’s good publicity for both The Vault and the breeders themselves. I know i have bought seeds from the same breeder from the vault after getting good results from a comparative, so everyone wins long term.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 17, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> @omgBoNg I once had seedlings starting when other people were very close to harvest in the same comparative, due to me finishing a previous grow off then going on holiday for 3 weeks.
> 
> I don’t think i can remember anyone doing a comparative grow outside before, I would be interested to see it.
> 
> ...


Exactly I agree. Like I said doing it together is pretty fun and exciting to see all the techniques and critiques people so to there plants but there are people that start later on. All around it's the experience that's awesome. Also you can always look back on these I'd you choose to do it again and if you see something you would like to do different or try you can. All around it's a win win


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 19, 2020)

Day 27. The one I believe got to much water see the leaves and spots. May of continued watering idk. But skipped watering today and will water tomorrow put up trellis net 8 inches from soil


----------



## steff44 (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm on day 33(I usuallystart the same time as @It's not oregano).Will post pics when get my new phone.Using Biobiz Allmix soil .Under a 350w vipaspectra and a apollo 180w led in small growtent.Using Megacrop powdered nutes.Its awesome stuff.My plants have never looked so healthy.Plant viagra!I dont know if they still do the free samples.If they do I would highly recommend it.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 20, 2020)

steff44 said:


> I'm on day 33(I usuallystart the same time as @It's not oregano).Will post pics when get my new phone.Using Biobiz Allmix soil .Under a 350w vipaspectra and a apollo 180w led in small growtent.Using Megacrop powdered nutes.Its awesome stuff.My plants have never looked so healthy.Plant viagra!I dont know if they still do the free samples.If they do I would highly recommend it.


I agree I have used it and it's amazing. Mine turned to sludge due to summer humidity but mega crop is the truth anyone have ideas on my one plant and what's going on with ir


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 20, 2020)

Maybe heat stress lights being to close over watering? To much nutes?


----------



## JimmiP (Jan 20, 2020)

Any idea what the growth mediums temp is?Also what's the temperature around the foliage? And what's your current humidity hovering at?


----------



## George Seeds (Jan 21, 2020)

omgBoNg said:


> Curious as to any time limits, I would really like this to do this as an outdoors grow. I have a really not so good led, and mostly grow outdoors. But weather does not permit for another month or 2 at least.


ideally we want them to run as closely together as possible


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 21, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Any idea what the growth mediums temp is?Also what's the temperature around the foliage? And what's your current humidity hovering at?


Humidity is at around 35 40. The temp in the tent hovers from 64 to 74 I'm not sure the temp of the soil. But it seemed like when I went to water seeing I did not have buckets on something for the water to be able to separate itself from the bucket it was still wet around two of the buckets and roots were coming out of the bottom so maybe it was not able to drain properly because it was flat on the ground. Or I lowered the lights to around 7 inches which I did not feel should of been an issue seeing I have read many people keep them closer then that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2020)

I chose the auto Cinderella jack. It says that buddha seeds helped with the strain. I grew a variety of buddha autos back when autos were hit or miss and every bit of buddhas offerings were legit.

Plus. I have always liked Cinderella strains.


----------



## JimmiP (Jan 21, 2020)

Dirtydogs446 , Looks similar to an issue I recently had. The soil was colder than it should've been. The canopy was warm and the humidity was low like yours. It caused what at first looked like a situation of having an excess of nitrogen then later it appeared to be a magnesium and phosphorus issue. The canopy temp was in low to mid seventies (basement was full of drafts). But the soil was much colder. Lifted them off of the floor, raised the light and put a heater near by. I also fixed the drafts. Now the problem has sorted itself out. Made it look like phosphorus and magnesium deficiency but pretty sure it was mostly temperature related. Warm canopy cold soil, causes issues. You could add some magnesium maybe and maybe try watering a little less.

You already have roots coming out of your 5 gallon buckets? Didn't you just transplant like ten days ago? That's pretty quick.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 22, 2020)

Wow that makes sense because my cold intake is at the bottom and may be hitting the right bucket more even though it's on the left I'll have to adjust it and give it a try because the intake goes to the window and it's cold as hell here the window is shut but it brings some chilly air in it. I'll move the exhaust facing up instead of parallel to the floor wow never thought of that


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 22, 2020)

Yes they were like 8 inches long too


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 22, 2020)

I used the kangoroots twice now and it seems like it does wonders I would highly reccomend it


----------



## Catpotwoman (Jan 22, 2020)

Seeds arrived fine. I got momentarily nervous when I saw the package had been opened, but seeds were still there.

Zero points for The Man.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 22, 2020)

It's day 30 they are looking a lot better since I got them off the ground I am guessing it is from overwatering today I gave them nutrients from the fox farm Trio pack and gave them some pal mag


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 22, 2020)

Quick question community so I topped each one of these once should I top the two mains again? Also should I top the side branches once if so how many nodes should there be on the side branches before I top


----------



## TurboTokes (Jan 23, 2020)

Ive never been so excited to get a tshirt in the mail. These comparative seeds will also be my first run with my new hydro setup, going back to simple bubble buckets with an isolated res


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Dutch passion white widow is one of my favorites!


----------



## Nizza (Jan 23, 2020)

She is happy in her new (and final pot)
This strain is a lot lighter color green than the rest of my plants.
Keep up the good work yall!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nizza said:


> View attachment 4462808
> She is happy in her new (and final pot)
> This strain is a lot lighter color green than the rest of my plants.
> Keep up the good work yall!


May be a dumb question what are the green tops for lol


----------



## Nizza (Jan 23, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> May be a dumb question what are the green tops for lol


not a dumb question at all.. I just got these this time around so they're new to me.
They're called floraflex round matrix caps. There are a few brands of these types of things around. These ones specifically have a capillary type mat beneath the disc.

You can hand water on them and it spreads the water more evenly on the pot. Furthermore, the pad helps retain the moisture that would escape out of the top of the pot.

Since these are air pots and have holes everywhere, I hope this will reduce my watering frequency, as well as making watering easier. I am going to be making an automated watering system because it is a pain to access the back of my 5x5 tent when it gets full. I am limited on space and cant access the back side. In the winter humidity here is 30%-40% so this should make my life much easier. In the summer I plan on shutting the grow down or maybe just removing the capillary mats during the humidity season


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Quick question community so I topped each one of these once should I top the two mains again? Also should I top the side branches once if so how many nodes should there be on the side branches before I top


Are they the autos or regs? If aitos once is enough. Though these autos do have magnum genetics and might handle a second topping.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2020)

MY 1st to pop Passion Fruit that was bent over didn't make it.Ugh. The whorled phytollaxcy seedling hasn't made it out of its 2nd set of true leaves. I'm going to have to pop the rest. Such a shitty situation. I should've stayed with my regular seedling mix. All,grower error on my behalf.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 23, 2020)

whitebb2727 said:


> Are they the autos or regs? If aitos once is enough. Though these autos do have magnum genetics and might handle a second topping.


Reg


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 23, 2020)

whitebb2727 said:


> Are they the autos or regs? If aitos once is enough. Though these autos do have magnum genetics and might handle a second topping.


With the side branches what node do you wait for to top them they are in a 4×4 3 of them


----------



## Catpotwoman (Jan 23, 2020)

Popping my first seed of Cinderella Jack. I'm going to stagger them a bit as I'm learning with each plant.


----------



## JimmiP (Jan 23, 2020)

My package got here yesterday! I am soooooo happy!!!A big thanks to The Vault, George and Dutch Passion! I'll be starting on Sunday.


----------



## It's not oregano (Jan 24, 2020)

Pics taken on day 38 just after a watering. 
Starting to stretch out nicely under the qb running at 60w. There is some slight yellowing of the top leaves but I am hoping it is more a case of rapid new growth than light burn. The bottom pic makes it look much worse than it actually is, but I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 24, 2020)

Ideas anyone?


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 24, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> Pics taken on day 38 just after a watering.
> Starting to stretch out nicely under the qb running at 60w. There is some slight yellowing of the top leaves but I am hoping it is more a case of rapid new growth than light burn. The bottom pic makes it look much worse than it actually is, but I will keep an eye on it.
> 
> View attachment 4463358
> ...


I got the same shit going on w one out of ten plants. I'm pretty sure I over watered a couple times and it just need to bounce back


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 24, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Ideas anyone?


Do the leaves feel dry to touch and or rigid?


----------



## JimmiP (Jan 24, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Quick question community so I topped each one of these once should I top the two mains again? Also should I top the side branches once if so how many nodes should there be on the side branches before I top


It depends on what you want them to do. And how long you want to veg them. After topping the first time I start bending the main stem over to let the other branches catch up to the same height. Then if I want to I will top again at the two new tops. On the side branches I wait for the third node and pinch or fim the tips.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 24, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> Pics taken on day 38 just after a watering.
> Starting to stretch out nicely under the qb running at 60w. There is some slight yellowing of the top leaves but I am hoping it is more a case of rapid new growth than light burn. The bottom pic makes it look much worse than it actually is, but I will keep an eye on it.
> 
> View attachment 4463358
> ...


What is that in the front of the chamber a fan? What kind?

Not sure what the wispy leaves are from though. I would start by putting a layer of black plastic around that bubble wrap you dont want the roots seeing light


----------



## It's not oregano (Jan 24, 2020)

Nizza said:


> What is that in the front of the chamber a fan? What kind?
> 
> Not sure what the wispy leaves are from though. I would start by putting a layer of black plastic around that bubble wrap you dont want the roots seeing light


It’s a 40w tube heater to try and keep temps up, as I grow in an unheated concrete garage. Temps were only 1c the other day outside of my cabinet in the garage!
I already have black plastic around the pots, and then bubble wrap over the top of that,to help keep root temps up, but I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 24, 2020)

cool man! It may be the cold then~ what r your temps?
sometimes a soil thermometer is nice. It gives you a real measurement of the root temp so you are sure the roots aren't too cold. The foliage can handle a bit more

60-65 is a good root temp. Edit: 65-70 is ideal in soil and 60 is the lowest you want it You can also take your average intake and figure out what your root temp should be. I wonder if the back side of the roots further from the heater are colder than the closer side


----------



## It's not oregano (Jan 24, 2020)

The heater is keeping it at 19c minimum and hopefully when i get into full flower i can turn the light up more and get another couple of degrees from that. As it is only a seedling cabinet I am using just for this grow I don’t have room for another heater in there. I do rotate the pot a couple of times a day so hopefully all the roots get a chance for a bit of warmth.
New growth is shooting out every day, I am convinced the wispy leaves are just a result of that, and as I mentioned earlier the very top bit of the plant doesn’t look as tellow as the pic, more a paler green than the rest of it.
I appreciate the advice though, i sm always happy for people to comment on my grows, you are never too old to learn in my opinion.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 24, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> It depends on what you want them to do. And how long you want to veg them. After topping the first time I start bending the main stem over to let the other branches catch up to the same height. Then if I want to I will top again at the two new tops. On the side branches I wait for the third node and pinch or fim the tips.


Well I want to maximize the grow space I think I will top everything once more which will be today keep them in veg for another two weeks then hit them into flowering


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 24, 2020)

I feel like with 3 in the 4×= space 2 more weeks and flipping should fill it up I would imagine that will be like around 45 days in veg I will post pics later


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 24, 2020)

Day 32 tops all branches and tops which the tops was the second time that's all the topping that will be done. In 2 weeks I will switch to flowering


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 24, 2020)

To clarify the main branches were topped twice all side branches once


----------



## Nizza (Jan 24, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> To clarify the main branches were topped twice all side branches once


If trying to get the side growth equal to the top growth, check out apical dominance and tucking.
You can sometimes just get away with tucking the higher branches under the lower ones, or taking lower branches and putting them above stuff. The idea is that the highest part of the plant will get the most growth, so if one branch is dominating try bringing it lower than the branches you want to grow out more and you will get more even tops.

Looking great by the way!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 24, 2020)

Nizza said:


> If trying to get the side growth equal to the top growth, check out apical dominance and tucking.
> You can sometimes just get away with tucking the higher branches under the lower ones, or taking lower branches and putting them above stuff. The idea is that the highest part of the plant will get the most growth, so if one branch is dominating try bringing it lower than the branches you want to grow out more and you will get more even tops.
> 
> Looking great by the way!


Thanks buddy with this scrog it should all be equal in the end if some right


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 24, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Thanks buddy with this scrog it should all be equal in the end if some right


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 25, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> With the side branches what node do you wait for to top them they are in a 4×4 3 of them


It varies. Ive topped them as soon as two nodes and up to 6 or 7.

Being topped already and spreading out you should be fine tucking branches.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 25, 2020)

Ok awesome thank you for all the info


----------



## Nizza (Jan 25, 2020)

update! Still a little lighter than the rest of the plants but now starting to get that normal darker green.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 25, 2020)

I got that but worse from over watering seems like you caught whatever was wrong alot earlier then I did


----------



## Nizza (Jan 25, 2020)

All the plants were treated the same which leads me to believe the genetics is just different. I don't think it is unhealthy but judging on others pics here it will green up and start uptaking N very quick~ I bet it was just a little picky at first or something. I will focus on watering , since it is in fresh soil there will be no need for any adding of nutrients or additives. After transplant I always see a huge improvement, its just a matter of patience. Alot of issues I have I can attribute to watering infrequency and stuff like that, but now I'm focusing on PH too. I am excited to try out dutch passions seeds for the first time and share how it comes out. So far for breeders i have used vision seeds, growers choice, and greenpoint. I am doing the dutch passion right now and plan on doing bubbas gift by HSO this summer. These have a really short flowering season so I'm hoping it will help me beat the humidity we get .


----------



## bertaluchi (Jan 25, 2020)

Dropped the seeds new year's day. Looking good so far. Just transplanted from 4in to 2gal grow bags. Under 300 watts COB LED's in promix using mad farmer professional series grow and bloom


----------



## omgBoNg (Jan 27, 2020)

Mine came in, now to decide how I want to continue on.


----------



## Catpotwoman (Jan 27, 2020)

Auto Cinderella Jack just showed up above soil. I'll update with photos from here on out.


----------



## omgBoNg (Jan 30, 2020)

Dropped it today, hopefully to have it pop by the 1st.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 30, 2020)

Day 37 everything coming together nicely


----------



## Catpotwoman (Jan 30, 2020)

Sprouted Sunday night! Day 3 today.

One Cinderella Jack is in a closet under a 250 HPS light. Soil is Nectar #4 cut with 1/3 perlite, with a top layer of commercial neutral seed starting medium (basically coco coir). 

I'm still working out the kinks in my setup, so the second seed will follow after I can observe how this one reacts and tweak if necessary.


----------



## It's not oregano (Jan 31, 2020)

@Catpotwoman you will be amazed how many times you tweak your setups even after the first few grows. I am on my 12th grow, I've got the basics pretty much sorted, but I am still tinkering, but that is mainly due to upgrading lights to led strips etc. 
That is the beauty of comparatives like these, you can see something someone else does or uses and think 'Ooh, that might work better than what I am doing at the moment'. Never stop trying to improve as a grower!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 31, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> @Catpotwoman you will be amazed how many times you tweak your setups even after the first few grows. I am on my 12th grow, I've got the basics pretty much sorted, but I am still tinkering, but that is mainly due to upgrading lights to led strips etc.
> That is the beauty of comparatives like these, you can see something someone else does or uses and think 'Ooh, that might work better than what I am doing at the moment'. Never stop trying to improve as a grower!


I agree also everytime I grow I always do things different there are so many different things you can do its amazing


----------



## steff44 (Jan 31, 2020)

Day 38 or 39 & the small one is 15 days.At around day 30 I thought it had stopped growing but with that megacrop its shot right up.Having to tie it down onto pole of tent


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Jan 31, 2020)

I'll tell you if I still had some of the mega crop that is what I would be using it was amazing when I was using it. It makes the plants turn beast mode lol


----------



## omgBoNg (Feb 1, 2020)

Think the first one might have fizzled out, no tap root yet. Gonna give her another day.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 1, 2020)

omgBoNg said:


> Think the first one might have fizzled out, no tap root yet.
> Well I hope the best that everything works out busy. Will have update on mine later today


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 1, 2020)

Buddy not busy


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 1, 2020)

omgBoNg said:


> Think the first one might have fizzled out, no tap root yet. Gonna give her another day.


I would do that. As I am sure this has happened to everyone else, this has happened to me more than once. I have had some take about a week pop open. Then others cracked open in a day and a half. 
By all means pop another. Just let the first one be and see what happens.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 1, 2020)

Just put one in the paper towels last night. I meant to do it last weekend but got side tracked with working on the grow room. Then I was playing guitar just about every night.
Well anyway,,, and so this one begins.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 1, 2020)

Day 39 they are beastinf switching to flowering very soon


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 1, 2020)

My first one sat for a while then slowly died with a very small curly tap root. My second one is doing better. When it has grown more, I'll post a pic.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 1, 2020)

mmjmon said:


> My first one sat for a while then slowly died with a very small curly tap root. My second one is doing better. When it has grown more, I'll post a pic.


Awesome man cant wait to see the progress


----------



## Catpotwoman (Feb 1, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Just put one in the paper towels last night. I meant to do it last weekend but got side tracked with working on the grow room. Then I was playing guitar just about every night.
> Well anyway,,, and so this one begins. View attachment 4469527


The Passion Fruit came with five seeds, sweet. The auto packs had three.


----------



## Dopaw13 (Feb 2, 2020)

hmm was pretty sure i filled it out right but oh well XD guess ill try next time good luck yall.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 2, 2020)

She sprouted last night or this morning. 
And she is in a plastic three inch square starter pot filled with seedling pro-mix from my local green house (shout out to K&R Green House in Morrison!) mixed with about 20% perlite. Watered in just a tiny bit.
Pictures taken while typing this.... And away we go!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 2, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> She sprouted last night or this morning. View attachment 4470233View attachment 4470234
> And she is in a plastic three inch square starter pot filled with seedling pro-mix from my local green house (shout out to K&R Green House in Morrison!) mixed with about 20% perlite. Watered in just a tiny bit.
> Pictures taken while typing this.... And away we go!View attachment 4470247


Very nice brother glad to see things are lining up for you good luck on that grow


----------



## steff44 (Feb 3, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Just put one in the paper towels last night. I meant to do it last weekend but got side tracked with working on the grow room. Then I was playing guitar just about every night.
> Well anyway,,, and so this one begins. View attachment 4469527


Lucky You got 5 seeds and I got 3 lol


----------



## George Seeds (Feb 3, 2020)

steff44 said:


> Lucky You got 5 seeds and I got 3 lol


the fems were packs of 5 and the autos in packs of 3


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 3, 2020)

She's tucked in under the branches of one of my Green Cushk plants (waiting for its scrog screen) until after work today. Then she'll be under the fluorescents till she gets bigger.


----------



## Catpotwoman (Feb 3, 2020)

So, it's been a week for Cinderella Jack and I'm glad I only started one seed first - my soil was too hot for my last grow and it appears that I still didn't cut it enough this round. There's a bit of what looks like early nute burn on the edges, similar to what my stunted seedling in the uncut soil looked like last time. 

The leaf quality is already improving a bit, but for comparison, I'm including a promo seed that's only half a week old and was planted as an experiment in the fancy soil cut very heavily with dead old potting soil. It's already more than twice the size.

I'll try a weaker mix with the next seed, but this plant may be a test of resilience/tolerance to newbie error.

We'll see how she rallies - it's valuable to see what a strain dislikes as well as what it likes, I guess. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 3, 2020)

Day 41. Everything looking good they all get now 3 Mason jars of water each they were parched after 2 days of not watering. Pruned all the underneath stuff and in two days switching to flowering


----------



## Catpotwoman (Feb 3, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Day 41. Everything looking good they all get now 3 Mason jars of water each they were parched after 2 days of not watering. Pruned all the underneath stuff and in two days switching to flowering View attachment 4471133View attachment 4471134View attachment 4471135


We're running different plants, but being new I'm curious: about how many bud sites emerged on the top canopy before it was time to flip?

Looks like about 15?


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 3, 2020)

OK! Color me impressed...She has broken the soil already... Yay!


----------



## Catpotwoman (Feb 3, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> OK! Color me impressed...She has broken the soil already... Yay!View attachment 4471240


Mine took two days. They're pretty strong seeds!


----------



## It's not oregano (Feb 4, 2020)

Pics taken on day 49 for the Cinderella Jack auto. 
She has stopped stretching now and is starting to flower. Good job I got rid of the old household led bulbs as they would probably have been very close to touching her now. The quantum board has paid for itself already!
I will probably have a bit of a clear out of some of the underneath and middle foliage, get a bit more airflow and light in there. 
I also ought to take pics a few hours after I have watered, not straight after, that way she won't look slightly droopy. Gave her a bit of Mag when watering as she has slight signs of needing some.





It's hard to get a pic of the tops in the cabinet as there is no room for me to get in above her now!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 4, 2020)

Catpotwoman said:


> We're running different plants, but being new I'm curious: about how many bud sites emerged on the top canopy before it was time to flip?
> 
> Looks like about 15?


Honestly I did not go by that but I can tell you this. Once there was 6 nodes I cut at the 3rd node on two plants and cut the bottom set of branches and cut at the 4th node on other one and cut bottom set of branches. I let grow till it was a nice little Bush and topped all tops on the plant including the two maind that emerged from my first topping of the main stalk. Do now I look at my grow space and say to myself after the stretch will there still be enough room? In my opinion I need to flip to flowering now in a day because room may become an issue especially sense I'm scrogging this time and it is my first time doing so. I have about 35 percent of room to fill up still so now when I switch to flowering and after the 2 week stretch everything should be filled with 0 less of light usage


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 4, 2020)

0 loss of light I meant


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 4, 2020)

This morning she was all the way out and facing up.  taken at 6:34 this morning.


----------



## omgBoNg (Feb 4, 2020)

Yep my first one fizzled out, 2nd one went in dirt today. Waiting for it to pop up now.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 5, 2020)

Wow everyone great job ! I love the sharing of knowledge, because we all benefit. I am about to pull down my room today and should be ready to start by the weekend.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 5, 2020)

Much greener, a little taller and wider  this morning, as she should be.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 5, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Much greener, a little taller and wider View attachment 4472590 this morning, as she should be.


Looking good keep it up and best of wishes


----------



## Catpotwoman (Feb 6, 2020)

It's about a week and a half. Temps are high in my closet to keep the humidity in check; when a bigger humidifier arrives on Monday my plants will be moved back into an open room. Cinderella Jack didn't seem to mind but it was a problem for my plant in flower.

She already has a second set of true leaves and the tiny beginnings of a third. You can see what looks like nutrient burn on the edges on the first set in pics. Dutch Passion's comments on the strain say that Cinderella Jack will consume nutes like a photo at some point; this soil formulation was just a bit strong for the young plant.

She's growing and I'm crossing my fingers that this early nute burn won't affect her in the long run.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 6, 2020)

She'll be fine 


Catpotwoman said:


> It's about a week and a half. Temps are high in my closet to keep the humidity in check; when a bigger humidifier arrives on Monday my plants will be moved back into an open room. Cinderella Jack didn't seem to mind but it was a problem for my plant in flower.
> 
> She already has a second set of true leaves and the tiny beginnings of a third. You can see what looks like nutrient burn on the edges on the first set in pics. Dutch Passion's comments on the strain say that Cinderella Jack will consume nutes like a photo at some point; this soil formulation was just a bit strong for the young plant.
> 
> She's growing and I'm crossing my fingers that this early nute burn won't affect her in the long run.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 6, 2020)

Day 44 flipped. To flowering today


----------



## It's not oregano (Feb 7, 2020)

Your girls are looking nice and healthy @DirtyDogs446


----------



## bertaluchi (Feb 7, 2020)

Here are my passion fruit. Just flipped them. Can't wait to see how they flower.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 7, 2020)

New leaves poking out at 1:01 am. Took this when I got home from playing guitar. She's doing well.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 7, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> Your girls are looking nice and healthy @DirtyDogs446


Thank you buddy I really did not have much fan on them so I might have to twist tie the branches up once they start getting heavier or maybe weave them threw the scrog netting instead of just under it.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 7, 2020)

Day 1 into flowering did some tucking look at all the bud sites


----------



## omgBoNg (Feb 9, 2020)

Here's my #2 auto cindy jack, first one fizzled out in the shell. This 2nd one popped 2/5/2020, here she is 4 days old. Taking her sweet time.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 9, 2020)

I will be updating with pictures tonight. Cant wait to see these lady's fully ripe


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 10, 2020)

She is doing great. Just started giving her a weak IBA root stimulator. 
Over the weekend my son and I finally got around to resealing all the seams in the grow room that she will be living in as soon as she is ready.


----------



## steff44 (Feb 10, 2020)

George Seeds said:


> the fems were packs of 5 and the autos in packs of 3


No probs.Ive never grew anything apart from autos.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 10, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> She is doing great. Just started giving her a weak IBA root stimulator.
> Over the weekend my son and I finally got around to resealing all the seams in the grow room that she will be living in as soon as she is ready. View attachment 4476084View attachment 4476084View attachment 4476087


Wow they look great man I'll update with some pictures later keep up the good work


----------



## Catpotwoman (Feb 10, 2020)

Here's Cinderella Jack at week 2. The soil is/was a bit hot for her, so it's hard to tell whether she's on schedule and building roots below, or still a bit delayed by the too-intense surroundings.

The next seed will go into a milder mix, so I'll be able to post comparisons.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 11, 2020)

One week old today! Doing good and getting bigger. True leaves out and the start of the next set is there too.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 11, 2020)

Picture but it is day 4 of flowering and I believed a 48 or 49. All together Will post better pictures in 2 days


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 13, 2020)

Anyone have an idea of when to prune the rest of the plant under the net. I got most of it before flowering I was thinking right after the stretch


----------



## Nizza (Feb 14, 2020)

update!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 14, 2020)

This was day 7 of flowering. They were way to dryed out the front left one was very very limp . I had to prop them up onto the net


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 15, 2020)

Looking good so far I'm not sure if the net should be down farther or not . The growth won't stop under the damn net do I have to keep cutting things which I really did not want to do during flowering


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 15, 2020)

Getting bigger with more new leaves on top and branch leaves starting too.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 16, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Getting bigger with more new leaves on top and branch leaves starting too.View attachment 4480653


Looking good jimmip very healthy. Keep up the great work cant wait to watch her grow any ideas on techniques your going to use


----------



## It's not oregano (Feb 16, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> The growth won't stop under the damn net


It’s been a few years since i last did a scrog, but I would keep on tucking them back under, it looks like you still have some space in your netting. Try and fill the entire area with growth.


----------



## Catpotwoman (Feb 16, 2020)

This week's update. Cinderella Jack is very self-conscious about her size, so please don't shame her.

In about a week, I'll pop the next seed in a cooler soil mix and we'll see a comparison.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 16, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> It’s been a few years since i last did a scrog, but I would keep on tucking them back under, it looks like you still have some space in your netting. Try and fill the entire area with growth.


What I'm saying is the undergrowth stuff under the net new leafs and branches keep wanting to form and I have to keep plucking them I'm not sure if it's better to wait for them to get threw the stretch first or what


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 16, 2020)

Well, this is what we got so far. It's about nine days into flowering I believe.


----------



## It's not oregano (Feb 16, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> What I'm saying is the undergrowth stuff under the net new leafs and branches keep wanting to form and I have to keep plucking them I'm not sure if it's better to wait for them to get threw the stretch first or what


Ah, I get you. If they are nowhere near being able to reach the net then personally I would take them off, and let the plant put all her energy into stretching the growth already at the net, rather than using it to grow stuff that will be chopped later as it doesn't reach the canopy.


----------



## It's not oregano (Feb 17, 2020)

Pics of the Cinderella Jack auto taken a couple of days ago on day 60.

Pulled her out of the cabinet in order to take the 'above' shot. Buds are starting to develop nicely, and you can really see the trichomes on the close up pic where the flash didn't go off.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 17, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> Pics of the Cinderella Jack auto taken a couple of days ago on day 60.
> 
> Pulled her out of the cabinet in order to take the 'above' shot. Buds are starting to develop nicely, and you can really see the trichomes on the close up pic where the flash didn't go off.
> 
> ...


Wow looking good man that is what I did there were a few that weren't going to make it and I got rid of them. Thank you for your input I appreciate it


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 17, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Looking good jimmip very healthy. Keep up the great work cant wait to watch her grow any ideas on techniques your going to use


 Well, I will be fiming her at least once. Giving her some of my tea mixture. Then a whole lot of bending and breaking lol. I do a lot of lst and hst. And the other girls in the grow room being such bushes aren't going to leave me room for another screen. So she will probably end up shaped like a star growing in between the beer and the wall
Doing great this morning new growth moving right along. One of the cotyledon is starting to get used up. So soon I will be giving her a light dose of tea along with some more light IBA.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 17, 2020)

Well she just got her first dose of bending. Came home to talk to our insurance company and serve pro about a water leak in our kitchen. Then went to look in on her and some cuttings . The cuttings were looking cold so I was going to move them into a dome with a heating mat under it. And in the process I knocked her over. Bent her all the way over Uggggg! But she looks fine now. You can see a little of the pro-mix that spilled in the corners.I suppose she was going to have to get used to the abuse sooner or later anyway. But still, I really don't like those puckering moments. Lol


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 17, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Well, I will be fiming her at least once. Giving her some of my tea mixture. Then a whole lot of bending and breaking lol. I do a lot of lst and hst. And the other girls in the grow room being such bushes aren't going to leave me room for another screen. So she will probably end up shaped like a star growing in between the beer and the wall
> Doing great this morning View attachment 4481665new growth moving right along. One of the cotyledon is starting to get used up. So soon I will be giving her a light dose of tea along with some more light IBA.


I'll tell you that girl looks so perfect man your doing a great job. Keep the updating up I like to see people updating constantly it's very interesting


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 17, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Well she just got her first dose of bending. Came home to talk to our insurance company and serve pro about a water leak in our kitchen. Then went to look in on her and some cuttings . The cuttings we looking cold so I was going to move them into a dome with a heating mat under it. And in the process I knocked her over. Bent her all the way over Uggggg! But she looks fine now. You can see a little of the pro-mix that spilled in the corners.View attachment 4481745I suppose she was going to have to get used to the abuse sooner or later anyway. But still, I really don't like those puckering moments. Lol


Could you stop beating your girl already she is growing tired of it and the abuse just started hahaha


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 17, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Could you stop beating your girl already she is growing tired of it and the abuse just started hahaha


Lol!


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 18, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Could you stop beating your girl already she is growing tired of it and the abuse just started hahaha


I don't really beat my ladies,,, that would be wrong...... It's really more of a Fifty Shades Of Green, sort of thing.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 18, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> I don't really beat my ladies,,, that would be wrong...... It's really more of a Fifty Shades Of Green, sort of thing.


Lolol I get that totally they love being subs. It opens a whole new world


----------



## omgBoNg (Feb 19, 2020)

Here is the auto cindy jack plant #2, 2 weeks old. Still taking her time.


----------



## It's not oregano (Feb 19, 2020)

omgBoNg said:


> Here is the auto cindy jack 2 weeks old. Still taking her time.


Myself and a few others growing the Cinderella Jack have all had very slow starters, it seems to be a trait. She will take off in a couple of days, don’t give up on her!


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 19, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> Myself and a few others growing the Cinderella Jack have all had very slow starters, it seems to be a trait. She will take off in a couple of days, don’t give up on her!


This quote is exactly why this comparison is so important we can share information with each other and give one another pointers


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 19, 2020)

At two weeks the lower branches have started to take off. And 5he top growth is moving right along.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 20, 2020)

Day 59 and day 15 in flowering sorry for the weak picture


----------



## Catpotwoman (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm updating weekly, so I'll have another pic of the slow and steady Cinderella Jack toughing it out through hot soil in Sunday.

In the meantime, I'm starting another seed in the cooler soil mix I tested on another auto today or tomorrow. I'll call it Big Cinderella.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 21, 2020)

Branches growing nicely. And she's getting wider. Will have to move her out of the starter box soon as her leaves are starting to touch the sides.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 21, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Branches growing nicely. And she's getting wider. Will have to move her out of the starter box soon as her leaves are starting to touch the sides. View attachment 4485162View attachment 4485163


Looking better and better . That is going to be one beautiful flower when ripe.


----------



## It's not oregano (Feb 24, 2020)

Cinderella Jack Auto day 70

Buds getting bulkier. 

Came down one morning last week and the top bud had grown into the quantum board. It was actually touching a diode. I have pulled it down with a bit of LST wire I use, so it won't happen again. You can just see the burnt tip on the front right bud, it turned a couple of the very top parts that were touching diodes light brown. Good job I use led, otherwise the place might have gone up in flames....image that with a hps!

Pushed her nutes to see what she liked and found out that she didn't like the same strength as all my other plants, probably 80% of my standard feed strength. Other plants / feeds might be different, but it might help somebody on their grow.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 24, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> Cinderella Jack Auto day 70
> 
> Buds getting bulkier.
> 
> ...


It's like the thing exploded sense I seen it last looking insane


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 24, 2020)

Urrrgggggg!!!! I really hate my cat somedays... set the Passion Fruit down and went to get something. I was in the flower room for like ten seconds. When I came out she was licking the biggest leaves and bit down on one. The plant is fine over all. But kitty spit and that sandpaper tongue are not nice on cannabis leaves.
She is also ready for her next pot. So I will be transferring her over this evening........ DARN YOU KITTY! Oh well, she has literally done the same thing to every plant I have. Lol And they always come out fine in the end.


----------



## steff44 (Feb 24, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> It's like the thing exploded sense I seen it last looking insane


looking great mate.I had to chop mine at day 58 due to a bereavement in the family and will be away from home for a few weeks.I would have liked to have kept it going for another 2 weeks as the buds where fattening up nicely.Im guessing I will get 2& a half ounce.Im giving my brother my smaller plant and a LED light to keep it going.Hopefully it survives and will post pic when back home.I will pop in and see how all yous guys grows are getting on.A big thanks to George and The vault for the opportunity once again in the comparison grows.I dont even know if I've put this post in the right place lol.Heads up my arse.


----------



## Catpotwoman (Feb 24, 2020)

Here's Cinderella Jack's weekly photo.

I dropped a second seed, aspirationally named "Big Cinderella," in a cooler soil mix, surrounded by a small cocoon of coco.


----------



## Catpotwoman (Feb 24, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Urrrgggggg!!!! I really hate my cat somedays... set the Passion Fruit down and went to get something. I was in the flower room for like ten seconds. When I came out she was licking the biggest leaves and bit down on one. The plant is fine over all. But kitty spit and that sandpaper tongue are not nice on cannabis leaves.
> View attachment 4487807She is also ready for her next pot. So I will be transferring her over this evening........ DARN YOU KITTY! Oh well, she has literally done the same thing to every plant I have. Lol And they always come out fine in the end.


My cat is ridiculously intrepid when it comes to stalking the plants. They've taken it well but I had to build a tower to keep him out.


----------



## mmjmon (Feb 24, 2020)

Passion Fruit Seed #2.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 25, 2020)

Just moved her to the new pot. In a mix of Happy Frog, pro mix, and perlite... Got to moving her at the right time too. Probably could have done it a few days ago but have been busy with all sorts of stuff. Great roots going on under her. I loosened up the rootball a bit and watered her in with a mix of- IBA, Epsom and a touch of calmag. The growth medium will have everything else she needs for a few days. Then it's on to the tea for a little while.


----------



## Nizza (Feb 28, 2020)

PF update! Flipping this week! She is more compact than my other indicas, tighter nodes and shorter. I was thinking of holding her in a veg chamber a bit longer


----------



## omgBoNg (Feb 29, 2020)

Had a little mishap yesterday, the door on the cab got closed while lights off because of people being over. Forgot to open the door before lights on. Temp climbed to 141F for an hour before I got to them. Fried some fan leaves. She's not looking happy but I think she'll pull through. Stupid mistakes do not impress me  .


----------



## Nizza (Feb 29, 2020)

omgBoNg said:


> Had a little mishap yesterday, the door on the cab got closed while lights off because of people being over. Forgot to open the door before lights on. Temp climbed to 141F for an hour before I got to them. Fried some fan leaves. She's not looking happy but I think she'll pull through. Stupid mistakes do not impress me  .


I've always thought it would be nice to have something kill power if it gets too hot, like a thermal overload switch.
Once a room gets about 100, it kills power to the lights and doesnt turn back on till 80 deg

Oh yeah, I flipped the passion fruit to flowering 12/12 today. I will be increasing time to 13/11 after a few weeks, because I use end of day red lighting. This will be my first time using EOD and after the stretch I will be using the 730nm's during the day cycle as well for emerson effect


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 29, 2020)

So they were parched today they were pretty limp but hit them with some nutes they will be back in action tomorrow and I will update with more pictures


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Feb 29, 2020)

Also day 67 of life and 23 of flowering


----------



## JimmiP (Mar 3, 2020)

Sorry this picture is under hps but it's been a little while since I posted an update. 
So I snapped this picture before going to bed.In spite of kitty constantly trying to eat her, she is doing well. I have started bending her little bit each day and she snaps back quickly. I have removed most of the leaves Kitty damaged as well and the branches are coming along nicely. I will be FIMing her tonight and bending and wiring her down too.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Mar 4, 2020)

This was day 69 two days ago and day 25 of flowering looking amazing. Today I will be updating with current pictures. 2 days ago I gave them plain water with sledgehammer from ff with it to help clean the soil out a little. I believe the Tressel net holds are 4×4. Next time I will definitely get 2×2 slot of times if only I had an extra inch on a branch things would of been more uniform. But all in all this is my first scrog and I'm happy with the results so far


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 4, 2020)

Just put 2 to soak this morning, I will update soon with all the grow details.


----------



## JimmiP (Mar 4, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> This was day 69 two days ago and day 25 of flowering looking amazing. Today I will be updating with current pictures. 2 days ago I gave them plain water with sledgehammer from ff with it to help clean the soil out a little. I believe the Tressel net holds are 4×4. Next time I will definitely get 2×2 slot of times if only I had an extra inch on a branch things would of been more uniform. But all in all this is my first scrog and I'm happy with the results so farView attachment 4495446View attachment 4495447View attachment 4495448View attachment 4495449View attachment 4495450View attachment 4495451


I really like the green pvc coated wire fencing (plant on the right and two in the back) for scrog screens. It's flexible (so you can bend it to a curve if you like) but fairly rigid at the same time. So it let's you spread everything out without the plant being able to pull back like it can with string nets. And the holes are 2x3. That makes it easier to get the spread you want because of the closer spacing as well. Also you can attach the screen to the container which allows you to move the individual plants if you need to.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Mar 4, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> I really like the green pvc coated wire fencing (plant on the right and two in the back) for scrog screens. It's flexible (so you can bend it to a curve if you like) but fairly rigid at the same time. So it let's you spread everything out without the plant being able to pull back like it can with string nets. And the holes are 2x3. That makes it easier to get the spread you want because of the closer spacing as well. Also you can attach the screen to the container which allows you to move the individual plants if you need to. View attachment 4495566


Where do you find fencing like that it does seem alot easier looking great by the way


----------



## JimmiP (Mar 4, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Where do you find fencing like that it does seem alot easier looking great by the way


Menards is where I bought it. And thank you, they are a little over two weeks into 12/12. Your Passion Fruit plants are looking lovely too.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks man you know I try to keep these hos in line hahajkjk


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2020)

Passion Fruit. Day 1 of flip-10/14 under Cree 3590s in my ppk system.
She grew out of her whorled phyllotaxy at the 5th node. Regular branching from there-on.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Mar 7, 2020)

Looking amazing so far


----------



## JimmiP (Mar 7, 2020)

Here's an update. She was looking great this morning. Fimed the other day and doing fine.then this happens It was like a Rube Goldberg machine of doom... one thing fell into another then another then the pot! I was moving stuff around and because of Kitty the plant ended up falling about three feet to the floor. Going to have some shock from that. The roots had to have been damaged but seemed mostly intact. So hopefully she will be fine..... DARN YOU KITTY!!!


----------



## JimmiP (Mar 8, 2020)

Well played Dutch Passion, no wilting or signs of shock. Nice... Kitty is forever blocked from touching like plants or anything around them. DAMN YOU KITTY!!! But seriously, I am hard on plants. And this was more than many might take.
A little drunk and slightly stoned right now and loving this plant! SHE is very tough and resilient. And a new veg area will keep her safe from future cat attacks...


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Mar 8, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Here's an update. She was looking great this morning. Fimed the other day and doing fine.View attachment 4498241then this happens View attachment 4498244It was like a Rube Goldberg machine of doom... one thing fell into another then another then the pot! I was moving stuff around and because of Kitty the plant ended up falling about three feet to the floor. Going to have some shock from that. The roots had to have been damaged but seemed mostly intact. So hopefully she will be fine..... DARN YOU KITTY!!!


Plants are so resilient it's awesome you will be fine. Your in veg so you can extend it a week if you feel like a few days were lost because of this that's the best part of growing these things. There is always room for error


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Mar 8, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Well played Dutch Passion, no wilting or signs of shock. Nice... View attachment 4498885Kitty is forever blocked from touching like plants or anything around them. DAMN YOU KITTY!!! But seriously, I am hard on plants. And this was more than many might take.
> A little drunk and slightly stoned right now and loving this plant! SHE is very tough and resilient. And a new veg area will keep her safe from future cat attacks...


Agreed lololol


----------



## JimmiP (Mar 8, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Plants are so resilient it's awesome you will be fine. Your in veg so you can extend it a week if you feel like a few days were lost because of this that's the best part of growing these things. There is always room for error


Oh, i know,,,, that cat just frustrates me to the nth degree... By the way, the Passion Fruit plant is doing really quite well, all things considered, I'll post another picture tomorrow night when I get home from work.

On a side note a friend of mine wanted to grow one of these girls so I gave them a seed and will post pictures of their grow as well.


----------



## It's not oregano (Mar 9, 2020)

Cinderella Jack day 84. I've been really busy at work and home so not posted much recently.

Getting close to chop now, ideally I will give her another week as it is much better timing for me to be able to do it, and should still get her dry and jarred before we go away. Can't really leave her much longer than that as she won't dry in time.

She has some decent sized colas that feel very solid. She also has a developed a very nice fruity like smell to her, a bit like a very ripe mango or honeydew melon. Something sweet along those lines, I am crap at describing smells or tastes!

She was moved into my main grow cabinet yesterday as my other plants were finished. A bit bigger area and she is under 4x Samsung strips running at 80w. It also has a proper bought carbon filter system instead of a diy job - I was starting to get a faint whiff of her every now and again last week in the diy system, but it wasn't built with a full term grow in mind, so it did it's intended job ok.

Some VERY quickly taken pics from 5am this morning. Fan wiring still set up low down for drying, so wiring not too tidy but for the sake of a week or so I am leaving it as it is.



The colas go further down into the plant, they are hidden by leaves / other colas. I am very impressed to say she was only under about 65w of qb board.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 9, 2020)

Day 2 above ground.


----------



## JimmiP (Mar 9, 2020)

As promised-Still growing right along. The branches are filling out and she's responding nicely to the fiming and bending. You can not even tell she was knocked out of her pot just the other day. I gave her another bend this morning and will do it again tonight.


----------



## Catpotwoman (Mar 10, 2020)

Apologies, all - was sick last week (nothing that's in the news) and didn't give an update.

Cinderella (the bigger plant) is now about a foot tall and showing signs of preflower. The seedling is Big Cinderella, still tiny at a week old. 

My landlord - and apparently the whole neighborhood - figured out what I was growing and thought the 24 hr very bright light in the window a burglary risk, so the plants have moved into a tiny 2x2 and the HPS light reduced to 250w. Lots of drama but I did get a lease renewal the other day, so all good.

Cinderella has a tiny bit of heat burn on the tips from the first day in the tent while the environment was being sorted out. She's good otherwise and I'm going to supplement with some all purpose nutes at next feeding.

Stay safe from viruses and landlords, all.


----------



## Catpotwoman (Mar 10, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> Cinderella Jack day 84. I've been really busy at work and home so not posted much recently.
> 
> Getting close to chop now, ideally I will give her another week as it is much better timing for me to be able to do it, and should still get her dry and jarred before we go away. Can't really leave her much longer than that as she won't dry in time.
> 
> ...


That's exciting - both the colas and the smell. Can't wait for my Cinderella to get there.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Mar 10, 2020)

I realized today I never bought lights and switched to 3000k I wonder how this I'll turn outa


----------



## TurboTokes (Mar 10, 2020)

Got my comparative package this weekend. Im excited to grow the Passion Fruit and the CBD blue shark. Gosh I love the Vault.

Going to be starting all my girls in some promix and solo cups


----------



## Nizza (Mar 11, 2020)

update!


----------



## Auto.Nu.B (Mar 11, 2020)

i sighned a while ago but forgot to post here ..i did recieve an email saying id entered .. but havent heard nothing back yet  .. am not sure whats happening but good luck to everyone else


----------



## JimmiP (Mar 11, 2020)

Nizza said:


> View attachment 4501569
> View attachment 4501570
> update!


That's exactly what I am going to do to my shirt as well!


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 11, 2020)

Nizza said:


> View attachment 4501569
> View attachment 4501570
> update!


The Tees look awesome! did you tie dye them?


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 11, 2020)

Auto.Nu.B said:


> i sighned a while ago but forgot to post here ..i did recieve an email saying id entered .. but havent heard nothing back yet  .. am not sure whats happening but good luck to everyone else


Drop an email to [email protected] buddy and they will give you an update


----------



## Nizza (Mar 11, 2020)

George Seeds said:


> The Tees look awesome! did you tie dye them?


No my girlfriend tie-dyed them for me !
I thought it would be cool to zazz them up a bit, plus I'm a pig so I don't have to worry about staining it now


----------



## Catpotwoman (Mar 13, 2020)

Well, there's been a tragedy with the first Cinderella Jack. Switching to a two by two tent from an open grow appears to be the culprit.

She was in the back because she was taller. Humidity levels were normal, but since her feeding at the beginning of the week she still had her leaves drooping as if she'd been overwatered. Odd, hadn't realized I'd given her that much and there's a lot of perlite in the soil. Also bad, she was overdue for a feeding.

Yesterday, I took her out and part of her pot was very, very wet. Put it on some towels in succession, spent a couple of hours with a small warm fan drying her out, and leaves perked up a bit. I concluded that the cool mist humidifier's water particles were settling on her and overwatering. Another large plant in the opposite corner was fine.

So I upped my airflow with a giant box fan and left it overnight. This was exactly the wrong thing to do as this morning she was drooping like mad. I took her out and just in one night, a branch that abutted the back wall and the tips of various leaves had turned brown. They smelled faintly of rot.

She's out of the tent now and drying. I removed leaves and branches that looked brown or had a hint of smell, rearranged the plants so that she's not in the way of the humidifier, and nixed the box fan. I can't do anything about any damage to the roots that occurred but we'll see. She'll get taken out every day and nursed.

The plant was 18 inches and due for a stretch. That's probably done for, but she might get to two feet of all goes well. Two feet ain't bad.

So that is my tale of woe of the poor lovely Cinderella Jack. Hark ye well, lad, love today because loss awaits us all.


----------



## Catpotwoman (Mar 13, 2020)

It's a few hours later and, while Cinderella took the biggest hit, all the plants have soil that is too moist under the surface. They're out of the tent, in the sun and near the forced air heater to dry out a bit. The baby Big Cinderella is too moist, too.

I'm taking drastic measures, no more tent bs. Took the cover off the tent, put the frame in my bedroom, and covered the window with a heavy cover. Going back to an open grow at 400w HPS.

I'll sleep in the damned living room.


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 13, 2020)

Lookin better already... good job.



Catpotwoman said:


> It's a few hours later and, while Cinderella took the biggest hit, all the plants have soil that is too moist under the surface. They're out of the tent, in the sun and near the forced air heater to dry out a bit. The baby Big Cinderella is too moist, too.
> 
> I'm taking drastic measures, no more tent bs. Took the cover off the tent, put the frame in my bedroom, and covered the window with a heavy cover. Going back to an open grow at 400w HPS.
> 
> I'll sleep in the damned living room.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Mar 13, 2020)

Recieved my 3000k bulbs today hopefully it's not to late throwing. These in tomorrow. Still got a month or so of flowering left


----------



## Catpotwoman (Mar 14, 2020)

Alright, here she is at 24 hours post intervention. Color is returning to some leaves, others are getting pale and brown around the edges. I'll probably lose those. Not even ready to talk about the seedling yet - the surface was dry but a centimeter down it was waterlogged.

Various junk around the plant is a cat deterrent.


----------



## JimmiP (Mar 15, 2020)

An update of my Passion Fruit plant, along with a photo of an attempted assault caught in the act-Annnnd then this happened-Damn you Kitty!!! Stop that right MEOW!!! Naughty Kittyz!!! Lol. At least I shewed her away before she got any bites or licks in...


----------



## It's not oregano (Mar 16, 2020)

Day 90 Cinderella Jack got chopped.

Left her a week past when she would have been ready, as it was much more convenient for me to chop her yesterday. She had some bulky, dense colas with very little lower fluff, dead easy to clean up and hang.

I grew her for 12 weeks under a qb135 board in a very small seedling starter cupboard, running at (from memory) 30w at the beginning to only 65w at week 12. I put her in my main grow cabinet for the last week as it's filter is better. She was only under 85w in there so it is not like the extra week banged loads of weight on her she wouldn't have got under the qb135.

Ended up with 455g wet. 

I normally work on about 20-25% of wet weight as a final dry weight, so anywhere between 90-115g as an estimate - so 1.5-2 grammes per watt and roughly 3-4 oz. She was in need of a water when I chopped her so hopefully it is nearer the 25%!!

I will let her dry for about a week, give her a couple of days in paper bags then come back with a final result.

Overall she was a very simple plant to grow, no problems as such. I would grow her again without a doubt. Hopefully the end result is as pleasing as the grow itself.


----------



## JimmiP (Mar 16, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> Day 90 Cinderella Jack got chopped.
> 
> Left her a week past when she would have been ready, as it was much more convenient for me to chop her yesterday. She had some bulky, dense colas with very little lower fluff, dead easy to clean up and hang.
> 
> ...


Well done friend...


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 16, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> Day 90 Cinderella Jack got chopped.
> 
> Left her a week past when she would have been ready, as it was much more convenient for me to chop her yesterday. She had some bulky, dense colas with very little lower fluff, dead easy to clean up and hang.
> 
> ...


NICE !!!!!!!!


----------



## JimmiP (Mar 21, 2020)

My Passion Fruit lady is doing lovely. She gets a new pot tomorrow and a new space to finish vegging out in. Putting up a 4x4 hard walled sealed room for her and her compatriots-to-come.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Mar 21, 2020)

Day 44 of flowering these lights have made a good difference day 88 total


----------



## Nizza (Mar 22, 2020)

Update!


----------



## JimmiP (Mar 22, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## It's not oregano (Mar 23, 2020)

So my Cinderella Jack auto came in dry at the lower end of my estimate, but still a very respectable 92g dry. That's 3.25 oz under only 65 watts of qb board in a really small cupboard intended for starting seedlings. I am very happy with that!

I broke the larger buds down to smaller sized ones to help them dry / cure more evenly, and I left a lot of the sugar leaves on the buds. My wife doesn't care what they look like before grinding, and there were loads of trichomes on the sugar leaves - my fingers were really sticky just snipping stalks etc off and jarring up. This is one of the stickier strains I have grown for quite a while. It may be the strain, it may be the board they were under (first time of using it), but between the two of them the end result is very pleasing.

No smoke report yet, as I have a Barneys Malana Bomb and a Seedsman Auto Blue I got from @George Seeds that are two weeks further down the line and we are going to be starting those over the next week or so, but I might give Cinderella a go in about a month. If we are all in lockdown it will help pass the hours by in a pleasant way!


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 23, 2020)

Everyone's grow looks great. My Passion Fruit plant is ready to flip, just waiting on the clone to root. The leaf edges are turning upwards as you can see. Too much light or wind I guess... It's the only plant doing it in my tent. I lifted the light a little and gave it more space.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 24, 2020)

Passion Fruit week 2 day 4. Stretch seems to be over,the fun begins.

Plucked a few of those large fans.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello everyone, okay this is completely different from the way I usually grow when dealing with seeds I usually go directly into either a 3 or 5 gallon pot because I don't like to disturb the roots but these I put in the little coco pods and they were just deplorable so I just replanted them into Solo cups. One is taking off well, I see a lot of Root production going on, one is lagging behind, I plan on starting two more in final 5 gallon pots by The Weeknd.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Apr 1, 2020)

Update. One plant is doing fine, the other not so much.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 3, 2020)

Update... Had to defoliate and spray pesticides because I had a mite infestation.. better to be safe than sorry. I was able to get two applications in, and now will be following up with water only every 2-3 days to rinse off anything I can, and maybe in two weeks get some predatory mites..

This is her right after being hit with neem spray. First spray was spinosad..


----------



## opusmaximus (Apr 3, 2020)

Planted these on the 16th of march


----------



## mmjmon (Apr 4, 2020)

Everyone's plants' look great. Just put my Passion Fruit out to flower.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Apr 5, 2020)

Day 62 about ready to come down


----------



## JimmiP (Apr 5, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Day 62 about ready to come down


I wanna see those girls under white light.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Apr 6, 2020)

I'll see if I can do that


----------



## JimmiP (Apr 8, 2020)

An update on my Passion Fruit- She is enjoying her new ten gallon fabric pot. Still spreading out nicely. I'm going to bend her a little bit before she goes into flower which should be soon. And I will be taking some cuttings as well.


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Apr 12, 2020)

Day 66 of flowering ready to cut tops tomorrow then leaving the lower buds for another week. All together its day 110 I believe. This has been a very easy grow with the scrog technique working like a champ. They purpled I believe from cool temps at night


----------



## thewanderer718 (Apr 15, 2020)

One of the Passion Fruit plants got replanted today in a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## JimmiP (Apr 17, 2020)

Here's an update on my Passion Fruit plant. I really want get her into the flower room. However the plants currently occupying that space are taking their time when it comes down to finishing. C'est la vie, they're almost there. But I digress, here she is...
Just put a Second one in the mix. I put her in the paper towels last night and by 11.30 am today she was cracked with a tap and ready to go. So I just made up a square pot for her and put her in the seedling and clone chamber. She is destined to go outside in June.


----------



## JimmiP (Apr 19, 2020)

And here she is last night already poking her head up.And here we have her this morning, already above the dirt....She still had her shell on as a helmet. But with a little gentle help from a pair of bonsai scissors and my thumb as a fulcrum it was removed in short order. Onward and upward my friends,,, onward and upward.


----------



## JimmiP (Apr 20, 2020)

HAPPY 420 EVERYONE!


----------



## steff44 (Apr 20, 2020)

What deficiency do these look like?I'm guessing Calcium Iron or magnesium.


----------



## Catpotwoman (Apr 23, 2020)

Alright, long time no update. Between people I know getting sick, losing work, and/or working essential jobs and worried about getting sick because their employers aren't doing much to protect them, and etc., it's been a trip. (Everyone I know who has been sick has recovered, fortunately, though one's been left with pericarditis.)

I hope you're all hanging in there financially and health wise and your loved ones are well.

On to my two Cinderellas. Little Cinderella is now about 22 inches and in early to mid stage flower. The buds look beautiful and the smell is subtle but nice. I'm excited.

Big Cinderella is still pretty small. Moving my plants to a tent a few weeks back after my landlord complained resulted in a bad water logging from a humidifier too close to a fan. The older plant bounced back quickly with some TLC, but the younger one saw damage to its root system. It took a big hit but it lived. After all of the struggles these plants have seen as I dial in the new environment, I'd recommend this auto in a heartbeat to anyone starting out or struggling.

Pics below under HPS (sorry, y'all): Cinderella Jack and Cinderella Jack 2: Hard to Kill.


----------



## JimmiP (Apr 23, 2020)

steff44 said:


> What deficiency do these look like?I'm guessing Calcium Iron or magnesium.


Do you have a picture of the whole plant under white light?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 24, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Day 66 of flowering ready to cut tops tomorrow then leaving the lower buds for another week. All together its day 110 I believe. This has been a very easy grow with the scrog technique working like a champ. They purpled I believe from cool temps at nightView attachment 4531654View attachment 4531655View attachment 4531656View attachment 4531657


Nicely Done.


----------



## JimmiP (Apr 25, 2020)

As promised the seed I gave to my friends......They decided to forgo topping on this one. So we shall see what she shall become...
Wish them luck. As they have kitties too. Lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 25, 2020)

Passion Fruit week 7ish. Wish I had taken a few cuts. This gal smells delish! Citrus,sour grapefruit. Gonna have to reveg this one.

No way she'll be done in 8 weeks.10 at the least IMO.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 26, 2020)

Couple night shots of Passion Fruit. She is a big gal.. Filled out really well,I'll try to get better shots henceforth. Appears to be a thin- leaf sativa leaning pheno.I'm sure I'll be taking her past the advertised flower date. No biggie,she was going to get ran past that time anyhow.



Gosh this Passion Fruit smells ridiculously Good! Move her and her terps take over the space. She is in there with Sundae Driver #19,Wedding Cake,GSC Forum Cut ,GPS cookies n chem and ECSD.
Lol could be she's closest to the door,but damn her terps cuts thru the otherslp easily.
Dutch Passion has garnered my interest. Never ran or consumed any of their gear.
Thank you @George Seeds for this promo annnnnd choosing me to participate in the comparative, much appreciated.
Keep them coming!!!
I would've missed out on a good cross and certainly wouldn't have been hip to look into Dutch Passion as breeders.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Apr 26, 2020)

I think she likes this So-Cal 95 degree heat and cool evenings. So somewhere between the weed or (and) the wine I left her outside when I replanted her, figured I'd just let her finish out there and these last two days she's just opened up and really turned greener.


----------



## mmjmon (Apr 28, 2020)

Here's a few of my flowering Passion Fruit. Roots look good. Flowers look nice. Didn't train at all. I did pull the branch fan leaves though.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 28, 2020)

mmjmon said:


> Here's a few of my flowering Passion Fruit. Roots look good. Flowers look nice. Didn't train at all. I did pull the branch fan leaves though.
> 
> View attachment 4548693
> 
> ...


looking good, mine has that same structure to it!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 28, 2020)

Nizza said:


> looking good, mine has that same structure to it!


Mine too!!!


----------



## Catpotwoman (May 3, 2020)

This week's Cinderella Jack update: the larger plant smells great and is maybe a couple of weeks away from coming down. She's got some odd deficiencies showing - I'd say the leaves are turning yellow from lower nitrogen in flower, except that the yellow leaves seem to be concentrated on one side of the plant. They're also crumbly in texture at the edges. I'm not sure what's going on - I don't want to lose the trichs on the sugar leaves.

Other than that, she looks great. The smaller plant was quite damaged early in the seedling stage. She's showing signs of pre-flower but is about the size of my thumb. Welp, that's my fault and can't win em all.


----------



## Catpotwoman (May 3, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Couple night shots of Passion Fruit. She is a big gal.. Filled out really well,I'll try to get better shots henceforth. Appears to be a thin- leaf sativa leaning pheno.I'm sure I'll be taking her past the advertised flower date. No biggie,she was going to get ran past that time anyhow.
> 
> View attachment 4545832View attachment 4545835View attachment 4545836View attachment 4545837
> 
> ...


That plant looks beautiful!


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 4, 2020)

Catpotwoman said:


> That plant looks beautiful!


Thank you.Much appreciated.


----------



## Nizza (May 4, 2020)

So one of my plants fully hermied and I had to take everything down. It was right next to my passion fruit and she got nuked with seeds.
The bud needed 10-20 more days as well.

Next time I pop another seed of this I’ll be sure and document it here.. it was fun yall


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (May 4, 2020)

So I got 89 grams off top colas once they were dry let the rest go for another 2 weeks and letting dry now. I can not believe how much is there though. It was a very resilient plant. Dealt with climate variations and other stress related problems. The scrog technique worked amazing I bought more passion fruit and have started new ones I will send updates soon. We just had emergency c section and baby had to be rushed to a childrens hospital because of her heart so wish me luck community.


----------



## Catpotwoman (May 4, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> So I got 89 grams off top colas once they were dry let the rest go for another 2 weeks and letting dry now. I can not believe how much is there though. It was a very resilient plant. Dealt with climate variations and other stress related problems. The scrog technique worked amazing I bought more passion fruit and have started new ones I will send updates soon. We just had emergency c section and baby had to be rushed to a childrens hospital because of her heart so wish me luck community.


I'm sorry to hear it and wishing the best for your family. You will be in our thoughts.


----------



## George Seeds (May 4, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> So I got 89 grams off top colas once they were dry let the rest go for another 2 weeks and letting dry now. I can not believe how much is there though. It was a very resilient plant. Dealt with climate variations and other stress related problems. The scrog technique worked amazing I bought more passion fruit and have started new ones I will send updates soon. We just had emergency c section and baby had to be rushed to a childrens hospital because of her heart so wish me luck community.


hope all is well


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (May 4, 2020)

Thank you community everyday that passes her respiratory gets better and better i think the doctor may of messed up on the conceiving date and it was 2 weeks earlier so she may of been born 3 weeks earlier then expected


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 4, 2020)

mmjmon said:


> Here's a few of my flowering Passion Fruit. Roots look good. Flowers look nice. Didn't train at all. I did pull the branch fan leaves though.
> 
> View attachment 4548693
> 
> ...


She's gorgeous,happy and vibrant. I'm diggin' those first 2 camera shots.


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 4, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Thank you community everyday that passes her respiratory gets better and better i think the doctor may of messed up on the conceiving date and it was 2 weeks earlier so she may of been born 3 weeks earlier then expected


Good luck, hope all goes well


----------



## It's not oregano (May 5, 2020)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> So I got 89 grams off top colas once they were dry let the rest go ...


Congratulations and best wishes to all of you.


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 5, 2020)

She is coming along nicely.


----------



## steff44 (May 6, 2020)

Catpotwoman said:


> This week's Cinderella Jack update: the larger plant smells great and is maybe a couple of weeks away from coming down. She's got some odd deficiencies showing - I'd say the leaves are turning yellow from lower nitrogen in flower, except that the yellow leaves seem to be concentrated on one side of the plant. They're also crumbly in texture at the edges. I'm not sure what's going on - I don't want to lose the trichs on the sugar leaves.
> 
> Other than that, she looks great. The smaller plant was quite damaged early in the seedling stage. She's showing signs of pre-flower but is about the size of my thumb. Welp, that's my fault and can't win em all.


Mine done exactly the same late in the flower stage.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 8, 2020)

George Seeds said:


> The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store is back for another comparative grow this time in partnership with Dutch Passion, we know it’s been a while since we done a comparative so Dutch Passion have very kindly offered to do a 2 in 1 and will have BOTH fems and autos available for you in this comparative grow!
> 
> Thanks Dutch Passion, you rock!
> 
> ...


Mattthebs420, mattthebs420 regular or feminized


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 11, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Mattthebs420, mattthebs420 regular or feminized


So many quotes and posts I’m not even sure what kind of seeds we were talking about anymore. I can’t seem to find my original post, lol


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 11, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Mattthebs420, mattthebs420 regular or feminized


Feminized!!


----------



## mmjmon (May 14, 2020)

Lookin nice. One branch dying.


----------



## thewanderer718 (May 15, 2020)

Update.


----------



## mmjmon (May 19, 2020)

Sorry guys, I had to pull my plant from my outside tent early (very early) as several buds developed bud rot after some rain. I also had a branch die for no apparent reason. I washed it in a peroxide bath and am drying it even though it wasn't close to ready. It was a nice plant with straight stiff branches which made it easy to take off the fans. 

I do have two other flowering plants, both put out at the same time as the Passion Fruit, that have no signs of bud rot yet. Although, I usually keep the plants around that do well in my warm outside tent.


----------



## Catpotwoman (May 24, 2020)

Cinderella Jack finally got the chop today and she's in a closet to dry. Thumbs up for scale. There's a decent funk to her and some browned leaves need to be plucked. Yay.


----------



## Catpotwoman (May 25, 2020)

I've still got one seed left in my three pack but it has now gotten too hot and humid to use my HPS light. The last Cinderella will have to wait.

I'll be living vicariously through all the grow updates here until then.


----------



## JimmiP (May 28, 2020)

So what's up friends? I know I haven't posted an update in a while. I know I said I would start flowering as soon as I got the others finished (they came out great by the way). And I know that darn Kitty is just waiting to attack at any moment.... Welllllll I haven't started flowering the original Passion Fruit plant yet. And she is pretty freaking large now. 
The Second one is moving right along. And she will be moving to her second pot tomorrow. I'm sure she will take right off from there. We had to completely gut our kitchen and have had numerous other issues pop up recently. I am sure everyone is going through something as well. Anyway one thing (including my new flower room flooding) led to another and the first is still in veg.
Soooooo, I was thinking about seeing just how big she can get outside ( in the hoophouse my kids and I are building). And flowering the younger one indoors. But being this a comparative grow,,, and we're all in this together. It seems appropriate to ask what you all thought. Soooooooooo friends, what are your thoughts?


----------



## JimmiP (Jun 3, 2020)

Alright , she's been out there a few days with extra light in the night from my laundry room window. We have decent shade there for plants to acclimate themselves to sunlight. And the extra light from the house is because I didn't want take the time to dial back her light schedual to match the daytime.. I know a little lazy but it has been an effective method in the past...  Anyway, she seems to be loving it. The only sign of sun stress from the move was a little leaf tip damage
The boys and I have been working on the hoop house too. Other spars and purlins should be up in a day or two. There will also be a locked door on one end and metal screens for added security. By then we will hopefully have our plastic and wiggle wire. We are going to grow peppers, peas, beans and maybe some okra in the side rows. And my plants will be in the center row. Other vegetables and fruits will be in the side and back plots around the hoop house.
We are also installing a privacy fence around the back yard. Whew, lots to do.


----------



## JimmiP (Jun 3, 2020)

Forgot to post about the smaller plant. She's been transferred to her new pot. Probably could have waited a little while longer but she should be happy in her new digs.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jun 5, 2020)

Update. To be honest I am impressed with what I have seen from some of your plants @bertaluchi @JimmiP @CoB_nUt @mmjmon @DirtyDogs446 that I have decided to grow my last two seeds in our grow facilitie, which is different for me because all those who interact with me in the past know that we only grow OG at the facility and I'm really not a fan of too much fruity stuff, but I'm going to give this a try. thanks guys for helping me see the beauty of this plant. Okay so here's my passion fruit that I started inside under a Mars 300w LED took it outside to water it, forgot it out there so Im just letting it finish outside. no nutes or anything she's looking great to be so mistreated.


----------



## JimmiP (Jun 9, 2020)

Another update- The larger Passion Fruit is really liking life outside.  She's just shooting skyward and spreading out nicely. And her new dwelling place is on it's way to being done. .the IRAC plastic and wiggle wire just came today too! Yay! The boys and I will be installing the hip boards and purlins in between the rains today. Then there will be 48 inches of bug screen around the base for safe (bug free, screw you bore worm moths) ventilation. A lockable door (on the side showing) and a vent fan on each side. Also lining the base with electrified chicken wire in case anyone makes it past the new fence (going up soon) and the dogs.
SOOOOOOO EXCIIIIIIIIITED !!!
You can also see the super soil we made for the planters off to the right.


----------



## JimmiP (Jun 17, 2020)

Here's the larger Passion Fruit plant. We had some storms coming in a few days ago so I brought the plants back into the house until the hoop house is complete. And that should be today. The fencing will be installed this weekend too. Here in Illinois we legally have to have our plants in a locked secure area (hence the fence and hoop house). And around me it's for important reasons. The meth heads.
So I have kept her indoors for a while. and here's the current state of the hoop house construction. The screen is up with chicken wire reinforcement around the base and will soon be installed to the peak. All the lock channels are installed. And after finishing the back wall today the cover will finally be on! So yay!


----------



## JimmiP (Jun 17, 2020)

Alright, got everything on the outside of the hoop house done today! I'm trying to get a buddy over here to put up the plastic tonight. If not tonight, then in the morning. But anyway.,,, The Doorway To Parts Unknown! I recycled our old kitchen screen door. And it's getting covered with heavy metal hardware cloth tomorrow.
The chicken wire has gaps near the top on the sides. My son noticed that and asked about the security of those gaps. So even though not many people could fit through there, I had a solution. I put 4.5 inch construction screws up through the bottom. Not even the skinniest of whacked out meth heads will get in there now. And if they try anyway they will bleed, trigger an alarm and get quite the shocking experience from the electrified wires.... Ohhhhh yeah, and then ther is our dogs Sophie and Charlie. She and he might take a chunk or three out of them too.
If it seems I'm focused on the lowest lifeforms on earth today, its because they just keep getting worse here. Some of them broke into one of my friends place the other day through an apartment hallway ceiling first, then through his kitchen ceiling. Sorry for the rant. But I am making sure I'm secure. I really want this plant to do the best she can.


----------



## JimmiP (Jun 23, 2020)

Ok !!! The big moment hath happpppened!!!! Just now!!! FINALLY!!!
This Passion Fruit lady is in her new and final home.... Soooooo, no more threats of attack by Kitty. Annnnd,,, I might've gone a little overboard here... But as the saying goes go big or gooooooo home! Well, she and I have done both.  Ladies and gentlemen, may we welcome you to her new 158.6 gallon home, in Parts Unknown..... (BTW) That's 600.5 liters (as in, of cola) to our Canadian and European friends.

Now,,, I have grown In the ground (with natural and amended soil) before. And in pots (with great soil too). But never in a potting soil/super soil/ground, scenario such as this. The added soil is a little over 3 feet deep. And the pot is a little over three feet wide. I am super excited to see what she and her housemates are going to end up like at the end of this season.
Thanks again to Georgeseeds, The Vault Seed Store and Dutch Passion for the opportunity!!! Love you guys!


----------



## JimmiP (Jun 24, 2020)

And here's a picture of her awake. 
She seems to be liking life in her new home. I wish I had thought to take a picture of the rootball last night. It is dense and healthy. And hardly any of the soil fell away as I loosened up her roots, while setting her in place.


----------



## JimmiP (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy Fourth Of July! And my Passion Fruit lady is as high as the elephants eye!!! Well pretty near that anyway. I don't really have an elephant around to make an accurate comparison. But I digress, she's definitely taller than me now. And still has a long, long way to go.she got buried pretty deep too. I still have some lower branches to remove for cloning, but haven't gotten around to that yet.
Just thought I'd give everyone an update. We here in Parts Unknown hope everyone is doing well and will be getting just as high as us today, no matter where you're from!


----------



## TurboTokes (Jul 11, 2020)

Your girl is looking good sir, tons of off branches

Im also growing mine outside in fabric pots and they are loving it, I mainlined my plants but the growth and tightness of the nodes I know there is going to be some large colas...

Looking forward to finishing the Dutch passion


----------



## JimmiP (Jul 11, 2020)

Okay, today my Passion Fruit plant got some goodies! First a small dose of silica. Then a dose of alfalfa and kelp tea. And finally she and all but one of the plants got their first dose of Soil Balance Pro. I left out the one plant as a control. The reason being is, I already have a lot of biological diversity built into the soil. And I want to see what difference it makes when it comes down to growth rates. As I have two clones of the same plant in question in there, it seems like the thing to do. I left the slightly larger clone of the two without the dose of SBP to see, more easily, the result. So anyway,,, here's our girl!

Omg! This lovely lady is growing! What a difference a week makes. 
Now I cant wait to see what the next few days have in store. I definitely need to devote a little more time to training and tying these girls down or I am going to run out of room.
I keep bending and doing some supercropping here and there and they just keep bouncing back. No more procrastination,,, time for stakes and trellises. Otherwise the ten foot ceiling is not going to be enough! Love you people! I'll be back soon.


----------



## WheatGrowerPH (Jul 15, 2020)

Catpotwoman said:


> Cinderella Jack finally got the chop today and she's in a closet to dry. Thumbs up for scale. There's a decent funk to her and some browned leaves need to be plucked. Yay.


looks good wish you could get a little closer i think i had a pack of dp at one time wish i had more.


----------



## WheatGrowerPH (Jul 15, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Happy Fourth Of July! And my Passion Fruit lady is as high as the elephants eye!!! Well pretty near that anyway. I don't really have an elephant around to make an accurate comparison. But I digress, she's definitely taller than me now. And still has a long, long way to go.View attachment 4614068View attachment 4614069View attachment 4614070she got buried pretty deep too. I still have some lower branches to remove for cloning, but haven't gotten around to that yet.
> Just thought I'd give everyone an update. We here in Parts Unknown hope everyone is doing well and will be getting just as high as us today, no matter where you're from!


like your green house slash the chicken coup thry look great


----------



## WheatGrowerPH (Jul 15, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> Alright, got everything on the outside of the hoop house done today! I'm trying to get a buddy over here to put up the plastic tonight. If not tonight, then in the morning. But anyway.,,, The Doorway To Parts Unknown!View attachment 4598314 I recycled our old kitchen screen door. And it's getting covered with heavy metal hardware cloth tomorrow.
> The chicken wire has gaps near the top on the sides. My son noticed that and asked about the security of those gaps. So even though not many people could fit through there, I had a solution. I put 4.5 inch construction screws up through the bottom. Not even the skinniest of whacked out meth heads will get in there now. And if they try anyway they will bleed, trigger an alarm and get quite the shocking experience from the electrified wires.... Ohhhhh yeah, and then ther is our dogs Sophie and Charlie. She and he might take a chunk or three out of them too.
> If it seems I'm focused on the lowest lifeforms on earth today, its because they just keep getting worse here. Some of them broke into one of my friends place the other day through an apartment hallway ceiling first, then through his kitchen ceiling. Sorry for the rant. But I am making sure I'm secure. I really want this plant to do the best she can.


you really did a nice job on this plus REP sir


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jul 18, 2020)

Ok just popped two more seed.


----------



## omgBoNg (Jul 26, 2020)

Well as stated earlier my first 2 fizzled out from seed. my third and last one I saved for my outdoor season pulled through. She's short, super tight nodes, and super dense buds. It looks like one big top. This was 2 weeks ago, she popped on 5/20. Auto cindy Jack.


----------



## JimmiP (Aug 1, 2020)

So,,,, the other day, the boys and I were working and playing in the yard. It was hot as heck and I was moving soil and other things around. I was also wearing my Vault tshirt. So since its still white I took it off and left it on a lawn chair. Then it seems some rat bastard stole it (fence is still not finished, kitchen rebuild and keeping up with the kids). He even left his tshirt behind on a railroad tie that's set vertically in the ground. Erg! Not a fair trade! 
Time to order a new shirt and...
ugh.... That asshat!
Have a Buddy coming to help with better pictures of the hoop house and wanted to wear it in the photos. The Passion Fruit plant is looking outstanding! I'll post more pics soon!


----------



## George Seeds (Aug 3, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> So,,,, the other day, the boys and I were working and playing in the yard. It was hot as heck and I was moving soil and other things around. I was also wearing my Vault tshirt. So since its still white I took it off and left it on a lawn chair. Then it seems some rat bastard stole it (fence is still not finished, kitchen rebuild and keeping up with the kids). He even left his tshirt behind on a railroad tie that's set vertically in the ground. Erg! Not a fair trade!
> Time to order a new shirt and...
> ugh.... That asshat!
> Have a Buddy coming to help with better pictures of the hoop house and wanted to wear it in the photos. The Passion Fruit plant is looking outstanding! I'll post more pics soon!


the wee bugger!


----------



## JimmiP (Aug 10, 2020)

Ok, ok, ok.... I have been slacking with the updates. We here at Parts Unknown have been busy with remodeling the kitchen, the kids, dogs and taking care of an indoor grow for another friend with a medical card. Not to mention trying to find enough fencing (the nearest place that has enough of the fence panels is 168.3 miles away) to finish the job. But anyhizzle,,,, our Passion Fruit plant is now just freaking huge. I can't even get a good picture of her due to her massive size. The other plants and her have completely taken over the hoop house! So here she is this morning, from the front-and the back- And she has now started to show flowers. We had to stretch trellis netting from one side of the place to the other as it seemed almost impossible to apply it to each plant.
You may notice the white stuf in the first picture. Its diatomaceous earth. We have ants hauling aphids into the side beds by the truck load each night. And I dont want them thinking they can set up shop in the big plants. Just crazy how you can (by hand) kill every aphid you see and the next day there are a thousand more. I really hate those ants!


----------



## TurboTokes (Aug 14, 2020)

That is a monster for sure

My dutch passion also outdoors in fabric pots, growing great, very tight nodes and dont seem very picky on being fed. I took alot of cuttings from the lower growth Im excited to see what I can do with them indoors with single colas in my smaller grow box


----------



## JimmiP (Aug 20, 2020)

Yesterday morning I was out in the hoop house known as Parts Unknown! And put up a ladder in one of the three spots it will still fit and took a picture of the Passion Fruit plants canopy for everyone to see just how freakin' huge this lady has become... And now, without any further ado the The Passion Fruit Monster!  She is now well over ten feet wide!
And here are some of the bud sites starting out.


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 5, 2020)

Well everyone, shes officially touched the ceiling!!! That makes her ten feet tall! And is now twelve feet wide!!! Here's some pictures from just after dawn today. 
The budding is coming right along and stacking up nicely.
I am currently adding more fans to increase air circulation, because the canopy has filled just about every bit of space available in the hoop house known as, "Parts Unknown! ". I am so in love with this plant! She is truly massive and smells of happiness! Thanks again, to The Vault!


----------



## TurboTokes (Sep 9, 2020)

Wow thats a big mother


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 9, 2020)

TurboTokes said:


> Wow thats a big mother


Thank you!


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 24, 2020)

This lady is getting THICK!
Sorry for the picture quality. The sun was right in line with the shot. And here is a lower bud that's already as big around as a beer can.

And on a slightly different subject- I won a seed giveaway from The Vault too (some of you already know) and the package got here today! It was a ten pack of Fast Flowering THC, a really cool tshirt, some stickers and a package of Barneys papers.
That was super fast! You just gotta love these people! Thanks again to EVERYONE at The Vault!


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 6, 2020)

Back with an update from, "Parts Unknown".
I am currently sticking to my phone... As my Passion Fruit plant inches toward harvest time she has been packing on the weight. So much in fact that all of the branches were starting to lay down on one another. So we had to pull another trellis net over top of her again yesterday. I wanted to do it last week but the guy I wanted to help me was unavailable at the time... Yesterday he had the time and we got the net over the top. Since then I have been moving branches into the netting and have gotten covered in resin. So much so that I just walked through the house and got yelled at for stinking up the whole house. My lady came out to the garage and said I smelled like I've been doing dirty things with a couple of horny skunks... Now,,, that wasn't meant to be a compliment but I took it that way anyhow. Lol
So here she is. 
A lot of the older fans have faded to yellow and the buds are filling in and getting dense. They are now getting so covered in resin that parts of you will start sticking to other parts of you, just from looking at her. Gosh I love this plant! It is looking like harvest for her will be around Halloween or in the first couple of weeks in November.
I hope everyone is doing great! Good luck with harvest time friends! And thanks again to everybody at The Vault!


----------



## It's not oregano (Oct 7, 2020)

That is one impressive plant!! You won't be guessing the weight from her in 'how many grams' but 'how many pounds'. I don't envy you the trimming that is for sure!
I am halfway through my 2nd auto grow AFTER finishing the grow I did for this comp, and you still have weeks to go before the chop of yours. When you think of it like that the time scale is amazing. Looking back was it really December of last year when this comp started? How much has the world changed since then.
Well done. Loving these updates of yours.


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 7, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> That is one impressive plant!! You won't be guessing the weight from her in 'how many grams' but 'how many pounds'. I don't envy you the trimming that is for sure!
> I am halfway through my 2nd auto grow AFTER finishing the grow I did for this comp, and you still have weeks to go before the chop of yours. When you think of it like that the time scale is amazing. Looking back was it really December of last year when this comp started? How much has the world changed since then.
> Well done. Loving these updates of yours.


Thank you, and,,,Yeah, it's been a weird one. I'd have to look back but I believe I signed up in December. And I germinated this seed on February 2nd. And since then, dealt with a plant attacking Kitty, floods, weirdos, building the hoop house known as, "Parts Unknown", heat issues, remodeling, home schooling and this damn virus, that's messing the whole world up, for everyone right now.

And some how, high as I can find myself sometimes, I've got to enjoy watching her get to this stage in the first year of legal medical growing in Illinois. By the way, her roommates arent any slouches either. I love growing! LOL!

I've also got to see everyone else's grows too. And that (this whole comparative grow) has been one of the things that has made the way things have become this year easier to deal with. It has been cool talking with and sharing this experience on here, with all of you.

I am looking forward to her harvest. But while it's a happy time (it always is!) I always feel a little bad. I get kind of attached to all of the plants I grow. So do the kids. At least we have more seeds to work with!
I'll be back soon with more updates! Love you cats!


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 8, 2020)

Well this stuff is going to be awesome soon! I popped a small bud off the other day, that was close enough to done, to try. And wow, three small puffs and I am nice n' high!


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 12, 2020)

A memorial to Kitty, she will be missed.  

I hope she finds some good grass to chew on in the next part of her journey.


----------



## It's not oregano (Oct 12, 2020)

It always feels wrong 'liking' a post when someone has suffered, but that is a great pic of her on the stairs keeping an eye on things. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 13, 2020)

It's not oregano said:


> It always feels wrong 'liking' a post when someone has suffered, but that is a great pic of her on the stairs keeping an eye on things. Sorry for your loss.


I know what you mean about the like button. 
Thank you. 
Even though she was a pain in the rump and constantly tried eating my plants I'm sad shes gone.


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 20, 2020)

Here's a bud shot from a lower branch. And I mean low. I have to lift it up to squeeze by the plant on the east side of "Parts Unknown". Still got a little while to go, in my opinion. But I'd say she's looking good. The aroma is getting really strong and smelling mighty tasty, with lots of fruitiness and notes of fuel. The pictures just don't do this girl justice. The colors and trichomes are just awesome! I am soooo looking forward to having this plant dried, cured and in my stash cellar collection.
I hope everyone who's been involved with this grow is doing well. And if you've still got plants going i hope they are getting to be monsters! 
Good luck friends! And thanks again to everyone at The Vault! You all are awesome!


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 29, 2020)

Here's that same bud and branch. They were done enough for me and were going to be in the way of the plant I'm taking down now. So I cut the first of im guessing almost one hundred. 
I had just given her a prespray before her wash, which is minutes away. So I'm thinking Halloween for the rest. I have a hard time cutting them though. Heck, I meant to cut my I.G. Cush down at the end of September or the first week of October and she's the one I just pulled this branch for. All of them seem too pretty to harvest.


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 31, 2020)

Ok i checked the whole plant over (what i could reach anyway and that took a long time) and she's just not where I want her to be quite yet. The trichomes look great they are almost all milky-white and there's a decent amount of amber too. Just not as much amber as I want yet. I want this lady to be something Frenchy Cannoli would want to work with, as I do love hash. And, I will be using a sizable amount of this year's crop for just that.  

So, still not there yet,,, but close!


----------



## JimmiP (Nov 3, 2020)

Here's a couple close up shots of our Passion Fruit plant,,,
I believe we have reached the point where she will begin the next part of her journey. I will check more with the microscope this evening. But tentatively, I believe she's looking at a Friday harvest time!


----------



## JimmiP (Nov 6, 2020)

Wellllllllll,,,,, the decision to harvest has been put on hold for a couple more days. She is looking great and all, I just want the trichomes to have a little more time to ripen a some more. I'm looking for a lot of amber and we just aren't quite there yet. But soon...

Most of the fan leaves are done. But a few are still hanging in there. So I'm going to wait till they have all changed. She is also developing more color shift on the bud leaves now. Getting stickier by the day!


----------



## JimmiP (Nov 8, 2020)

Welllllll,,,,,, I went into Parts Unknown this morning before I removed the light dep. plastic to see how everything was. Everything looked great. So I took a branch and checked it out under the scope and saw what I was waiting for! Our lady, the Passion Fruit plant, was ready to come down....
So I called my buddy at 7:00 am (yes there are a lot of us potheads that get up early- I was up at 4:30). And before i could tell him why I called, he knew. So here's how it went.-
While waiting for him to arrive, I started removing the remaining yellowing fan leaves. And when he showed up, we started. I obviously didn't get to all of the leaves. That's going to take a while longer...The plant is freaking huge after all...
 Here's my buddy un loading some of the branches beside the washing bins..What the main stalks looked like after we were done. The last load of branches is off to the lower right.

And here they are hanging up after their wash. There's a box of them in the lower right corner we set aside to run some fresh hash. I'm going to chill it in the fridge overnight. 
This plant was awesome! I don't know if I will ever be able to tell all of you just how much is actually there,,, but it is a freaking lot! I'm going to be trimming this stuff for ever..... Well, at least what doesn't go into hash. It's been fun hanging out with all of you cats and doing this thing together. And I am looking forward to starting the Sherbet comparative grow with all of ya too! Thanks again to everyone at The Vault for making these happen! You are all awesome, I love you people!
Good luck friends!


----------



## JimmiP (Dec 5, 2020)

Just in case anyone is still paying attention to this grow...... Its all done! Well not all trimmed, but its dry and trimmed close enough to know what she made. Does anyone have any guesses?
Here's a couple of her buds I'm trimming now 

As to the smoke report,,, just freaking amazing! It smells and tastes like fruity cheesecake. The smoke is thick and smooth. When you get done smoking there is a wonderful lingering aftertaste that again tastes like you just ate the best fruit covered cheesecake that has ever been made. I love this plant. I again want to thank the people at The Vault and Dutch Passions for the opportunity to grow such a great plant with all these other cool people. It's been a great time!


----------

